# Interesting Night in the Stix



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

We live out in the country, on a single lane dirt road that is at least 2 miles to the nearest paved road. Surrounded by trees, and very few neighbors nearby. 
In the last several weeks things have been changing around here. People have been dumping their trash in the low water crossings, or on people's property along the road. There have also been a couple break in's recently. In fact there was one just down the road from us last week, where they broke out the front window's of the house and went after the home owner with a knife.

Now tonight, I happened to be awake around 0100 and hear a truck gunning it's engine out in front of our property. I look out and see it going past my property real slow, and stop just down the road. I grab a weapon, and flashlight, close the front door, and wait on the dark front porch to see what is going on. I see the lights from the truck, and they move down the road a little further. Then it sounds like they get stuck while trying to turn around. 

About this time I notice something in my driveway, right at my gate. I can tell it's another vehicle. I fire off 2 rounds above the vehicle, and they suddenly start up, lights come on, and they haul ***** as I put another 4 rounds over their roof. About this time the wife wakes up, and I tell her to call the Sheriff. I wait outside to see what's going to happen with the other vehicle, and for the Sheriff to show up. The whole time I can hear voices, and the truck engine revving up as they are trying to get unstuck. This goes on for close to an hour, with several additional calls to the S.O. 

SO by 0245, the stuck truck has called for help, and somebody came and pulled him out. Then they drove past my property like Satan was chasing after them, and the Sheriff is still a no show at 0420. They want my Guns?? Good luck with that!!!!


p.s.- I wonder what those tracers looked like coming at them in the rear view mirror??? Hehehe!!!


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sounds a little spooky, them coming down your street. Makes you wonder what they were up. Glad you were able to scare them off. Don't think they will be coming back. Did the SO ever show up?
Ken


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know that I'd be popping off warning shots! Gives my position away, when the smart thing to do would be to wait and see what unfolds from a concealed/covered position. 
I was in kind of the same situation a year ago. Woke up to lights shining in my window, grabbed my 40 and 2 extra mags and eased out side into the woods towards the vehicle. Got close enough I could almost make out conversation and sat and waited it out. 
Turns out (from listening to their conversation) they were lost and were trying to get their smart phone navigation to re-route. I waited for them to leave and slipped back up to the house through the woods. They never knew I was there, and if the **** would have hit the fan, I had the element of suprise as well as cover to hide behind.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

No, the SO never did show up, this is what really makes me mad. 

As for giving away my position, were you never taught to shoot and move at night? There is very limited access to my property, and almost no outside shooting lanes coming in, but I have a clear view from the inside position. If I had really wanted to, I could have walked up to the side of the car, and put the barrel of my AR in their face. Then asked them what they were doing on my property. But I felt the safest thing for my house full of kids and wife, was to was scare the poop out of them, so they would leave. Which worked, and I highly doubt they will be coming back any time soon.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

So you shot six AR rounds into the air? I hope those rounds didn't find their way into someone else's house that's full of "kids and wife".


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> So you shot six AR rounds into the air? I hope those rounds didn't find their way into someone else's house that's full of "kids and wife".


You have never been to Stockdale I see. That being said, hard to know what I would do. I would definitely have wanted to see why one was dark and in my driveway. You can bet they were up to no good.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Skiff, I said I put them over their roof line, not up into the air. Here is my view from my porch to my gate. Not likely the rounds made it another 50 yards past them before hitting a tree. And there is not another house down range for at least 5 miles. I know what I was shooting at, and where my rounds were going to end up. :work:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you should have put them in the tires and let them run out of there on rims... 

why the hell did the sheriff not show up? You need to call them and ask what is going on and make sure they get their act together for "real" emergencies in the future.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> So you shot six AR rounds into the air? I hope those rounds didn't find their way into someone else's house that's full of "kids and wife".


when i was a kid i did just that but with a 22 and dad got home told him what i did thinkin i did good...lets just say that was 25 yrs ago and i can still hardly sit down .....

that being said i was also not in your boots and dont know they lay of your land but i will say i was told after that ....giving warning shots only lets them know 2 things ...1) you have guns and they may/could come back with more guns or watch your place and hit it looking for your guns....2) gives your postion away (even if you shot and move they still get an idea of your spot....
all this being said this is prime reason we need our GUNS from your time line you gave sounds like you called the S.O. then 3 something hours later still no units MAJOR BS ....


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

I heard a funny story where a guy called the police saying he needed assistance and the police said ok it'll be an hour before they could get there. 10 min later he called them back and said never mind he shot them. After saying that they were there in like 2 minutes. I don't think that was the word for word version but close enough. Don't think it was a true story either but made me laugh.


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

We had the same problem about 6 years ago the guys kept coming back for a few weeks after the fourth time the same cop told me next time do what you have to do to protect your family and the fifth time I did, no one was hurt but after two 40 cal clips into there truck the cops could identify the truck and they were caught not to far from where we lived come to find out they were breaking in to more than a few homes around our area


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jallen1 said:


> We had the same problem about 6 years ago the guys kept coming back for a few weeks after the fourth time the same cop told me next time do what you have to do to protect your family and the fifth time I did, no one was hurt but after two 40 cal clips into there truck the cops could identify the truck and they were caught not to far from where we lived come to find out they were breaking in to more than a few homes around our area


Yes!

-mac-


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

So they were on a private road that you own or you shot at somebody that wasn't even on your property? I'm confused.


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

Manslaughter, murder will take you away from your family for quite a while. Not to mention all the grief it will cause you and your loved ones.


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

Lets see here. A truck comes down the road slowly past your house and gets stuck. Another vehicle pulls up to your gate. Maybe the second vehicle was turning around to back up to help out the stuck truck. Maybe they were up to no good maybe they were not. Now we have an idiot shooting at people when the idiot really has no idea what is really going on. What if there were kids in the vehicles. What if you had shot someone and it was like what I stated above. You should have waited to see what was going to happen. If I was the sheriff you would be in a jam for shooting recklessly or whatever I could charge you with. Glad you don't live around me.

D


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

They were off the road on my property.

If I had shot at somebody, they wouldn't have been able to drive away, and I was within my legal right to defend my family, in the middle of the night against an intruder. Especially since the Sheriff if obviously of no help. If I had felt threatened, the shot placement would have been completely different. It's real easy for all the computer commando's to say what they would or wouldn't have done, but none of you were here, and the outcome of my situation worked out just like I intended.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

FishTails said:


> Lets see here. A truck comes down the road slowly past your house and gets stuck. Another vehicle pulls up to your gate. Maybe the second vehicle was turning around to back up to help out the stuck truck. Maybe they were up to no good maybe they were not. Now we have an idiot shooting at people when the idiot really has no idea what is really going on. What if there were kids in the vehicles. What if you had shot someone and it was like what I stated above. You should have waited to see what was going to happen. If I was the sheriff you would be in a jam for shooting recklessly or whatever I could charge you with. Glad you don't live around me.
> 
> D


The vehicle sitting at my gate was parked there before the truck passed! It was there with all it's lights off! The truck got stuck trying to turn around to come back!

I knew what was going on, somebody was on my property in the middle of the night, that had no business being there. How much more information do you need?
If they were kids, and they got themselves shot for trespassing on my property in the middle of the night, OH WELL!!!! I bet they won't do it again!!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*truth*



Cumminsfirefighter said:


> I heard a funny story where a guy called the police saying he needed assistance and the police said ok it'll be an hour before they could get there. 10 min later he called them back and said never mind he shot them. After saying that they were there in like 2 minutes. I don't think that was the word for word version but close enough. Don't think it was a true story either but made me laugh.


it's sad but true, when you're rural, this the way you have to handle it. SO has so much ground to cover they have to prioritize.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Couple trains of thought...1) Do as PO did 2) Wait for SO(*** with that) 3) just wait & see what happens from "your" concealed position 4) confront them...

I agree that shooting over the vehicle was not right...You let them know where you were and that you were armed...They easily could have unloaded back at you AND your family..They may have been as stated above, just kids out running..I did it, and glad I never ran into a homeowner/farmer with a gun(mischievous, not bad) or just maybe the SO trailing the lead vehicle(long shot, but)...Either way, you will learn what works...

Sound of it, I may have tried to do what spurgersalty says he did, maybe, but I wasn't there....


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Rob The Rude said:


> They were off the road on my property.
> 
> If I had shot at somebody, they wouldn't have been able to drive away, and I was within my legal right to defend my family, in the middle of the night against an intruder. Especially since the Sheriff if obviously of no help. If I had felt threatened, the shot placement would have been completely different. It's real easy for all the computer commando's to say what they would or wouldn't have done, but none of you were here, and the outcome of my situation worked out just like I intended.


Well said!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I think I would make an appointment with the elected County Sheriff (not a deputy) and the county Commissioner for your area. Explain what happened and ask for their response as to why no law enforcement responded. Next would be an appointment with the local power company to put a streetlight on a pole near your driveway.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

high school kids out parking

you ruined their night , Mr. dream smasher

you should be ashamed, two fine young men had to go home empty handed


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

With break ins occuring it was prolly the correct thing to do. Out in the sticks it can get hairy quick. Make the threat leave the area including your property is the only route to go. I would have a talk with the Sheriff to voice your concerns.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm glad my buddy( sheriff deputy) parks in my drive way to do paper work at night. My neighbors always call to see what's going on.


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

I am sure that a grand jury would just let you walk. There was a car with unknown occupants with unknow intent. Since I knew what they were up to no good based on my Psychic abilities I shot a full magazine into the car to stop my percieved threat. That seem to be a reasonable response? You would get sued and spend time in Prison. Stupid decision. I hope you never have to leave your home with your family alone. Remember they know who you are, you have no idea. The SO wont be there. Just be aware that you have now put your family in more danger by taking the actions that you did, than by waiting and watching what was really going on.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Rob The Rude said:


> The vehicle sitting at my gate was parked there before the truck passed! It was there with all it's lights off! The truck got stuck trying to turn around to come back!
> 
> I knew what was going on, somebody was on my property in the middle of the night, that had no business being there. How much more information do you need?
> If they were kids, and they got themselves shot for trespassing on my property in the middle of the night, OH WELL!!!! I bet they won't do it again!!


Congratulations on protecting your family! Here's my "What if?"

What if these persons had walked up and bashed in his front door? What would be everyone's response then?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You don't keep your gate locked at night? If there not on your property I don't think I would shoot at them. I would want to know what I was shooting at. Kids do stupid stuff not knowing there doing something wrong. I would hate to shoot someone if I couldn't see them before I shot.
I live in the country but there's still others out here & bullets can travel a great distance. I wasn't there & don't know the lay of your land but I'd be careful with shooting at something the way you did.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

In the eyes of the law if you have the ability and opportunity to fire a warning shot then are you really in fear of your life? 
I remember a similar situation with a police officer, a man trained to deal with just this situation, had something similar outside his home....he hastily did just like the OP did and killed a mentally handicapped citizen who was lost and confused looking for help.....no way for him to know and no prosecution but the thought of that haunts me...
People please dont do this. If the perps in the driveway truly have bad intentions they would have exchange fire into your house and family that you are "defending".....and now you are four shots down and they waiting to rush you while you reload. 
If you are truly in fear for your life...shoot to kill....rule number 2...double tap....dont be stingy with your bullets at that point....hand cuff the dead bodies and call 911.
If you fear for a similar situation put a gate and a proximity alarm that alerts you to intruders. A light at the gate that lights up when it opens would help. Just my thoughts....
Sorry for the scary scenario and glad all turned out well for all involved.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I also live out in the country, and with a few exceptions, I don't have any problem with doing things just like you did. Right up till the point where you decided you needed to post it on the internet. Bad decision there..


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Capt.James said:


> I am sure that a grand jury would just let you walk. There was a car with unknown occupants with unknow intent. Since I knew what they were up to no good based on my Psychic abilities I shot a full magazine into the car to stop my percieved threat. That seem to be a reasonable response? You would get sued and spend time in Prison. Stupid decision. I hope you never have to leave your home with your family alone. Remember they know who you are, you have no idea. The SO wont be there. Just be aware that you have now put your family in more danger by taking the actions that you did, than by waiting and watching what was really going on.


You obviously do not have the ability to comprehend what you have read. Nowhere did I say I unloaded into the vehicle. They were given the opportunity to retreat off of my property, before things turned ugly! That was the purpose of the warning shots! I still had 24 in the mag that was in my weapon, with another 30rd mag in my hand. If they had decided to escalate the incident, I was prepared. I am not some vigilante, I have been trained on how to defend myself, and I will not hesitate to do so!

I am sorry if some of you are offended and would rather wait to see what their intentions were in the middle of the night, in the middle of nowhere, without the Police to handle the situation, but I have worked way too hard for some thieving punks to come steal my belongings, or harm my family. Just remember, the only person that can guarantee your safety, is you!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Actions*

I watch with some amusement posts from people that someone termed 'Computer Commandos' who described their recommended course of action.

If they had been faced with the actual situation, their response probably would have been much different.

They haven't watched; with gun in hand, a doorknob slowly turn late at night; hoping that someone doesn't come through that door or they will be dead meat.

Thankfully; they went away so I will never know if I would have shot the person. It could have been a young 'un trying to steal something to 'hock' for a 'fix'. You never know. JMHO C2


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> I also live out in the country, and with a few exceptions, I don't have any problem with doing things just like you did. Right up till the point where you decided you needed to post it on the internet. Bad decision there..


Yeah, It was done while being ****** about the SO never showing up. That was the real intent of the whole thing. Showing how we as individuals are solely responsible for our own protection, and when it hits the fan that is all we have to rely on...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You did what you did and defended your actions. None of us were there and im sure those decions were made with a heavy consideration.
Now looking back we can all learn something and take an open mind to what could have been....and can only hope to prepare ourselves if we are faced with something similar.
All valid responses and thoughts for a public forum....all please pay attention and prepare. Those who arent prepared will probably have to be eliminated by those of us who are if it came down to it....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad everything's OK. I'd be really worried bout em comin back when y'all ain't there.
I'd definitely be havin a talk with the Sheriff and voicin my concerns.
Kinda sounds like their protection is optional but I doubt you payin your taxes is!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

At least you hit a camper and not the 2cool neighbor...daaaang cletus!!!


-mac-


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

p.s.- I wonder what those tracers looked like coming at them in the rear view mirror??? Hehehe!!!


this statement really shows how terrified you must have been ?


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Rob The Rude said:


> They were off the road on my property.
> 
> If I had shot at somebody, they wouldn't have been able to drive away, and I was within my legal right to defend my family, in the middle of the night against an intruder. Especially since the Sheriff if obviously of no help. *If I had felt threatened*, the shot placement would have been completely different. It's real easy for all the computer commando's to say what they would or wouldn't have done, but none of you were here, and the outcome of my situation worked out just like I intended.


If you didn't feel threatened then you shouldn't have shot. I will say just as fast as the next guy that if you trespass and threaten someone's life, you better be ready to be shot. However, in the scenario you described it was pretty reckless to just go firing off warning shots...ask any police officer. In a situation like that, you only fire your weapon if you have to, i.e. if you shoot to put someone down that is posing an immediate threat to your life/property. I understand that you perceived that they may be a threat, but they also could have been turning around, etc. Personally, if I was to have to fire a weapon even in someone's general direction, I would have to be sure that it was absolutely necessary.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

ancientpaths said:


> I understand that you perceived that they may be a threat, but they also could have been turning around, etc. Personally, if I was to have to fire a weapon even in someone's general direction, I would have to be sure that it was absolutely necessary.


I know I always pull down a dark driveway, pull up to the gate, turn my lights off and kill my engine when I am turning around.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

if they had fired back....and a stray bullet went through the house and hurt someone you love....they might have had a dayum strong defense that THEY had to defend THEMSELVES as they were fired upon unprovoked and that THEY were threatened.....
It is very much BS as they came on your property....but its not whats right or wrong it what you can prove..... They can prove they were shot at and fired back in self defense.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Whats wrong with yall? You think its ok to drive out in the middle of nowhere in someones driveway and park with your lights off? I live in the country too and i guarantee if im not expecting company in the middle of the night and you do what they did some **** will go down! Its not like the city where people are all over all the time. 
I almost wigged out on a hispanic guy a while back because he came up in my yard out of nowhere...come to find out he was working on a workover rig nearby and it fell over and they had no phone to call their bossman. He "no speaky too good" and i had no idea who, what, when, where or why he was on my property until i asked him in spanish what was going on?!? I have three neighbors and no one else lives anywhere close so yeah, it catches you off guard sometimes. 



-mac-


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Whats wrong with yall?


City folks that are big badazzes when they are behind a keyboard. They have no clue about living in the sticks


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

All the responses on this thread really show the difference between the basic concept from a rural and an urban/suburban point of view.. Two completely different animals, and they quite often require completely different responses.. You've got to remember that pulling out an AR-15 or AK and busting off some rounds one night in a neighborhood might very well be frowned upon by the neighbors and the local constabulary.. On the other hand, doing the same thing in a deep rural setting like this is more often than not just the start of a good party.. I've got no problem with popping off a few rounds when that situation arose: I personally may have just dumped a quarter of a magazine into the ground, and saved the rest for the contingency that they didn't get the message: It's probably a bad idea IMHO to shoot without a good backstop no matter what, and if they don't get the message from a handful of rapid-fire unsuppressed rifle reports, they're either deaf or stupid: chances are they're not deaf. Beyond that, the response the OP had to the situation was by no means irrational given the setting. 

We're out here where we have absolutely no prospect of law enforcement helping us out of something like this. If response time to my house is less than thirty minutes, I just got really lucky and had a deputy in the "neighborhood". If it takes 50 minutes, it doesn't mean they were screwing around, it means that both of the on-duty deputies at the time were tied up on the far end of the county. The whole idea of just sitting back and waiting for the police to come and make everything wonderful again just isn't on the map. Absolutely 100% of the responsibility for protecting this place is on me: the cops don't even figure into the equation. Maintaining a suburban point of view on the subject is quite simply idiotic for someone in our situation.. it just doesn't apply, and the laws and the courts, if you look into it a little bit, reflect that there is a difference..


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Capt.James said:


> p.s.- I wonder what those tracers looked like coming at them in the rear view mirror??? Hehehe!!!
> 
> this statement really shows how terrified you must have been ?


yeah.
that's what put it into a completely different perspective for me, also.

not to mention what said tracers could have done to dry brush and timber when fired over the vehicle and landing less than 100 yards away.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I start my camp fires by shooting in the middle, always gets it going! Haha


-mac-


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good job no reason for parking at the gate the dumbars could have stayed on tue street by parking infront of a house in the sticks with no lights on is begging for confrontation!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> All the responses on this thread really show the difference between the basic concept from a rural and an urban/suburban point of view.. Two completely different animals, and they quite often require completely different responses..
> 
> We're out here where we have absolutely no prospect of law enforcement helping us out of something like this. The whole idea of just sitting back and waiting for the police to come and make everything wonderful again just isn't on the map. Absolutely 100% of the responsibility for protecting this place is on me: the cops don't even figure into the equation. Maintaining a suburban point of view on the subject is quite simply idiotic for someone in our situation.


Exactly. After the sun goes down, a person has to be retarded to cross a fence-line or onto private property here. They will be shot & chances are they & their kin will never know how/what happened. We don't fire warning shots either.

This area has been very 'protective' since Angel Resendiz murdered a well-liked pastor, Rev. Norman "Skip" Sirnic and his wife in 1999.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

This site confuses me. Usually, everyone is giving high fives for something like this. I would have been very close to doing the same thing. Finger on the trigger, not sure how long i would wait or how far up the drive i would let them get. Just because he's out in the country and has a "big yard" doesn't make it any different. If I see someone enterring my back gate (we live on a green belt with an iron fence) at 1am, how long do i wait until i confront them?
"Hey babe, some guy just walked in the back gate." 
"Let's wait and see what he wants first." 
"No, maybe i should run around and get in a strategic position in the dark so i can flank him!" 
"No, wait, maybe its an honor student just looking to borrow some sugar." "Oh, no....its a criminal........" I'm dead.

No problem with what you did. Many have no idea how alone you are out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Capt.James said:


> p.s.- I wonder what those tracers looked like coming at them in the rear view mirror??? Hehehe!!!
> 
> this statement really shows how terrified you must have been ?


REALLY??? I made my original post, over 3 hours after the incident began, and about 2 hours after it concluded. I guess I should have still been cowering in the closet sucking my thumb, like you would have been! 
A person does not need to be "Terrified" to feel a perceived threat. Once a person becomes terrified, that is when poor decision's become more likely.

I guess next time I will let them come into the house, where things are much more likely to get ugly, that way you will feel better about the threat.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, to each his own. I also live in the county - 9 miles from town. My house is about a half mile off the highway. I, personaly, would not fire a "warning shot" at a human. If I pull the trigger with the gun pointed toward a human it is beacuse I intend to shoot them in order to stop a threat - permanently. The last thing I would want to do is insight a response from them. Remember, they know where you (and your family) lives. You have no idea who they are. If they are "bad guys", all you did is make them mad at you. I am not trying to whoop on you or say that you are wrong. Just offering something to think about. I hope you never see or hear from them again.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I have to agree KEMPOC they may come back for revenge. Sorry this happened Rob and you did what you had to do and I hope this will be the end of it. 
If you do not have private property signs up I would suggest getting them. Maybe a street light or two as well.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

A cherry bomb launched by a slingshot to go off in the air over the intruding vehicle makes a pretty good deterrent. If that doesn't work, there's a problem.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I walk up to my dads house on a surprise(didn't call)and when i stepped on the bedroom back porch i heard thur the window take another step and it will be your last one.I know my dad would shoot in a heartbeat he already has and i didn't find out until i was older.I was shout hey dad its MEEEEEEEE!lo..lThere were a few cuss word and stuff but he said never show up unannounced out in da country and special at my house.To the OP you did what you felt was right and screw all the haters.It takes a hour or more for the ambulance to show up were the live and i can only imagine how long it takes for the sheriff dept.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

This could go both ways guys. If they were up to no good, I was already being targeted. Now they realize this is a much more dangerous target than they originally thought, and is it really worth loosing their lives over. 
There are many different ways of looking at things, and just as many ways this could have gone differently. I will tell you this, if they do come back, I will go down fighting. Some of you may think that is crazy, but I am not one to just roll over and take a screwing. Plus I do not have the luxury of police protection (how's that working for you) and there is nobody else out here for backup.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hell yes


-mac-


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

Rob The Rude, frankly all you have done is completely incriminate yourself with all of the stupid statements you have made on a public forum.

If I were you I would stop typing about this incident. Frankly you have said enough for a prosecutor to put reasonable doubt in any juror's mind.

You should just stop trying to defend your position on a forum and stick to talking about fishing or whatever you like. 

The hole you are digging is only getting deeper IMOH.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I would make an appointment with the County Sheriff. Explain what had happened and ask for their response as to why no law enforcement responded, and if you are still not satisfied then contact the county Commissioner for your area.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

If more people took a stand to protect their property/family, maybe these thugs would think twice about committing the crime. Who would break into a house if they knew for sure they would get shot? Who would try and rob a gas station if they knew someone in there would be packing? Who would try and sexually assault someone if they knew that person had a firearm on them? This country has catered to the criminals long enough and people need to grow some balls and take a stand! Just like Rob has done!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Who would drive down the street knowing that they would be shot at? lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Capt.James said:


> Rob The Rude, frankly all you have done is completely incriminate yourself with all of the stupid statements you have made on a public forum.
> 
> If I were you I would stop typing about this incident. Frankly you have said enough for a prosecutor to put reasonable doubt in any juror's mind.
> 
> ...


No offense but *** are you trying to say?

-mac-


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Ignore the haters and know it alls. I grew up in the country and at night all bets are off. Do what you feel is right for you and your family!


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Just an alternate view here, I am not condemning the OP's actions, but offering a real possibility that could have turned this very tragic very fast:

I seem to recall a night around 1988-89 when I was parked in a remote ranch's gate. Me and my GF were naked and busy (only reasonable location for a High School kid in my situation, out in the boonies) when headlights lit up my truck...from inside the ranch. I had parked there before, no house on the property, etc. but I failed to notice that the gate was OPEN this night. I put on a dang display of driving skill then...he tried to chase me down but I guess I was dumber than him and he backed off after a few miles.

I gotta wonder if that wasn't what the OP had happening...some kids parking and a buddy busting them, making noise, revving their truck, etc.

Then the shooting starts...

Maybe a nice warning SHOUT would be better than a warning SHOT...??? If the car was parked in the entry of your gate technically he might still be on the public right of way and NOT on your property.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I say you did exactly what you needed to do and it worked probably exactly what it was intended to do. Your actions very well could have prevented a bad situation. If it was kids being kids, then they get the hint to pick a different spot in the future. You knew what you were doing and nobody was hurt. For those saying they might come back or shot back. Heck, what if you waited and 8 of them got out of the vehicle and approached your house. Then what do you do. That would be worse case scenario. I would rather keep them in the vehicle with the idea of being the chasee instead of the chaser. It worked period - that is all that matters and more than likely they will pick other properties in the future. The path of least resistance.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

CDHknives said:


> If the car was parked in the entry of your gate technically he might still be on the public right of way and NOT on your property.


Bingo. Depending on the county's easement rights the suspect could have been on county property. Not the OP's.

I know you don't want to hear my opinion so I will keep it to myself!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Ah just shoot'em all and let God sort them out...j/k

I think the OP took the action he deemed necessary and the lack of reading comprehension in this thread is laughable, he was explaining the situation and the lack of response by the SO when there was an unknown threat on his property.

That would like calling the police in the city to tell them that someone was in your house, and they stopping off for a cup of coffee and do-nut while they respond.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I love debate threads...
If it was kids, maybe HE learned several lessons:
Where not to park and get it on
******** dont play
How to pull out


-mac-


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

I think the OP should opt for a beta c mag, that way he can take out anything that parks close to his gate that he does not like. Maybe two that's 200 rounds to defeat the perceived threat. Also since the sheriff will not show, drag their bodies to the burn pit and dispose of the culprits and their vehicle .


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Capt.James said:


> I think the OP should opt for a beta c mag, that way he can take out anything that parks close to his gate that he does not like. Maybe two that's 200 rounds to defeat the perceived threat. Also since the sheriff will not show, drag their bodies to the burn pit and dispose of the culprits and their vehicle .


Lol....

This Thread will be shutdown soon!


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

I think it's crazy how many folks are on here bashing this guy for doing what he did. The bottom line is none of us were there and none of us know his particular situation, or the level of threat he presonally felt at that moment in time against himself or his family. Would I have done what he did? I don't know, and I don't think that any of us could honestly say what we would do until presented with the exact circumstances of the OP. I personaly think the bottom line and take away from this story is that the LEO's are never there when you need them, and therefore; it is each individuals responsibility to arm him/her self with the necessary protection and use that protection when the individual feels their life being threatened. If this philosophy was used by everyone the world would be a safer place and the criminal element would be far less likely to strike. To the OP, you did what you felt necessary at the time to provide protection for yourself and your family and for that I applaud you.

Eric


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

Remember this is the first hand account of the shooter. I would like to know what the shootees story is , and also the TRUTH!


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Capt.James said:


> Remember this is the first hand account of the shooter. I would like to know what the shootees story is , and also the TRUTH!


I would like to think that we could take a fellow 2 cooler at his word, and as for the "shootees" I highly doubt they are bembers of 2 cool and doubt even more so that we will ever hear their side of the story. Just my .02

Eric


----------



## Stspower (Apr 6, 2012)

:headknock


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

My daddy had a saying "If you don't no what your talking about you should keep your mouth shut" Capt.James this sure does apply to you.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Capt.James said:


> Remember this is the first hand account of the shooter. I would like to know what the shootees story is , and also the TRUTH!


Dude what is your point with all your post? I just read this whole thread and for the life of me am trying to figure out why you are attacking the OP.

Talk about far fetched..... The idiots that got shot at would have to go tell the police what happened. And for that matter how do you know they were not up to no good. You folks come on here with your bleeding hearts and turn every event to some poor dumb arse kid, or lost person, etc....

For me, I would rather read this story than the OP saying that he walked out there to give a warning shout and took 2 to the chest.

OP did what he did. No judgement here!

Keep living in the "What If" world and see where that gets ya!


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

So, all 2coolers and their accounts are GTG. In my experience the shooter always modifies their story to their benefit. I guess keep on drinking the koolaid HOO .


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Gotta chime in on this. Man owns property out in the woods, two suspisious vehickles late at night, lights off, one on his property, and WARNING shots. No one hurt, if kids, warnd off, if crooks, warned off if I ain't mistaken, most folks I know that live in rural areas teach family how to use weapons in the house, dude lives where he does for a reason, one is not to worry about the evils of big cities with your kids, hathat right, called the castle doctrine. a


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Why would a fellow board member come on here and lie about something like this this capn james? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Trying to get correct spelling is impossible


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

dallasrick said:


> castle doctrine. a


Castle doctrine? Outside of his gate with no signs of entry? Just askin'


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Capt.James said:


> So, all 2coolers and their accounts are GTG. In my experience the shooter always modifies their story to their benefit. I guess keep on drinking the koolaid HOO .


You missed my point sir! The point is all we have is the OP's side of the story, and in my experience; we have a bunch of good folks here on 2Cool and I am inclined to believe a fellow 2 Cooler's story in this or any situation. That is it! If it were you in the same situation I would believe your story as well, unless other facts brought forward proved otherwise. Not sure why you are so defensive on this subject. Personally I am just happy that a fellow 2 Cooler and his family are safe tonight and we are not all reading a thread about a family massacred out in the stix! Not going to get into a ******* match with you Capt. James, I was just trying to give my take on the matter.

Eric


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

I am so sorry for questioning any thing posted. From this point forward only positive statements will be posted? Is that the 2cool way?


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, now I am being called a liar, by some Perry Mason wannabe??? My account of the incident is spot on, as I have no reason to lie. If you like Perry you can listen to the 911 tapes, and even hear us tell them about the warning shots that were fired. And still they never showed up, even after the 4th time we spoke with dispatch to let them know we had vehicle descriptions, and we still wanted to speak with a deputy. Good luck in your own endeavors, hopefully for.your family, you are never asked to step up and defend your rights as an American.


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

I never called anyone a liar. If you believe that there is only one side to a story you are not living in reality.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

The bottom line is the OP was within his rights per the "castle doctrine" law to take the action and more that he did. Second guessing his action at this point is total xx! If they were kids it would hopefully prevent them from getting into a worse situation. If they were crooks they got a taste of what can happen when they committ a crime. Overall everything ended good.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Capt.James said:


> Remember this is the first hand account of the shooter. I would like to know what the shootees story is , and also the TRUTH!


What do you call this?


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Capt.James said:


> So, all 2coolers and their accounts are GTG. In my experience the shooter always modifies their story to their benefit. I guess keep on drinking the koolaid HOO .


Or this?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

It sounds to me like this is a PRIVATE road and they had no right to be there anyway.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Capt.James said:


> Remember this is the first hand account of the shooter. I would like to know what the shootees story is , and also the TRUTH!


I think you should drive up to Rob's house late tonight and find out the TRUTH for yourself....

Let us know how that works out for you...


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

I am soo sorry for questioning your actions rood . NEXT time you want a bunch of yes men to validate your story maybe try another site, or just keep it to your self, If you dont want debate tell your wife!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*What a bunch of Nancy's*

We grew up out in the stix. Law at best was always over twenty minutes away. You pulled up to our place after dark, you had better tell us you were coming. More than once shots were fired in warning and once headlights were shot out --

A car was ON his land with out lights - I think I would have flattened tires first and forced the issue - the "stuck' vehicle would also still be sittin there - If by daylight Sheriff was still a no show the round-up at gunpoint and sortin would have begun -- Wife would be back-up gunner --

First off they were trespassing AFTER dark - he didn't know intent - he didn't have to, whoever was driving was up to NO GOOD and doused headlights - think folks

Innocent? NAh they were trespassers after dark - no different than them entering your house, hope ya'll don't ever go to war with me --

Worth killing someone over? Maybe, maybe not - he did what he thought best in the sit.

Whos to say the perps were not already OUT of the vehicles though and waiting? I do agree shots from a covered position would have been better --

AND I would definitely install motion sensor aided Krieg lights and close /lock my gate --


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Rob The Rude said:


> Yeah, It was done while being ****** about the SO never showing up. That was the real intent of the whole thing. Showing how we as individuals are solely responsible for our own protection, and when it hits the fan that is all we have to rely on...


:headknock I guess you missed this one also Perry Mason, or you are just too bent on making your point to fully comprehend. I do not need any validation for my actions from you, or anybody else. I was only sharing my experience.

DONE!!!!! hwell:


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

Reads like bravado, paranoia, and poor decision making. Sorry you didn't just get the pats on the back you thought you'd get for being tough and cool.

-------------------------
First truck looking for an address, a hunting lease, a place for kids to party. Gets stuck. Second truck stops to help or check out the first truck. 
I don't read where they were on your property. If you're going to be that paranoid and wreckless, maybe you should move, or set up a trip wire. 

The sheriff's office probably knew it was just kids and that you were just paranoid.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Rob The Rude said:


> About this time I notice something in my driveway, right at my gate. I can tell it's another vehicle. I fire off 2 rounds above the vehicle, and they suddenly start up, lights come on, and they haul ***** as I put another 4 rounds over their roof. About this time the wife wakes up, and I tell her to call the Sheriff. I wait outside to see what's going to happen with the other vehicle, and for the Sheriff to show up. The whole time I can hear voices, and the truck engine revving up as they are trying to get unstuck. This goes on for close to an hour, with several additional calls to the S.O.


Dude, it's reckless and irresponsible to be firing off warning shots over people's heads in the middle of the night, even if you live out in the sticks. Think with your head, not your penis.


----------



## Spinning (Jul 26, 2010)

Rob The Rude said:


> The vehicle sitting at my gate was parked there before the truck passed! It was there with all it's lights off! The truck got stuck trying to turn around to come back!
> 
> I knew what was going on, somebody was on my property in the middle of the night, that had no business being there. How much more information do you need?
> *If they were kids, and they got themselves shot for trespassing on my property in the middle of the night, OH WELL!!!! I bet they won't do it again!![/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Sheriff: *"Why did you fire six shots at them?"

*Me: *"Because that's all the ammo I had!"*


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

So you left your gate open on your house? You ever think about closing it? That would probably be best bet if you don't want anyone coming on your precious "dirt road".

And then you go on to say you would kill a kid if he was on your property?

You need to seriously evaluate your life and your thinking/descision making skills. This goes to all of you who think the same. The right thing to do would be to first close your gate. Install motion lights so people can tell they are on your property. Use a spotlight to flash the vehicle to let them know they need to move on.

Use your head not your gun. You are an intelligent being not some animal with an AR. Owning a gun is a responsibilty not a right to take pot shots at anyone on the edge of your property. Use it as a last resort.[/QUOTE]

When did he say his gate was open and why does that matter? If somebody pulls into a driveway and sees a home it shouldn't take motion lights for them to understand they're on private property. Oh yeah, they couldn't see the house because their head lights were off! And you would really flash a light at them so they know exactly where you're at? City folk mentality cracks me up.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Spinning said:


> Rob The Rude said:
> 
> 
> > The vehicle sitting at my gate was parked there before the truck passed! It was there with all it's lights off! The truck got stuck trying to turn around to come back!
> ...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

A flare gun would bright the night up.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm with manwitaplan here. Ignore the city slickers, they talk trash and ain't got a clue! I must say though, I wouldn't have posted the experience here. I've seen these liberals responses before. Carry on Rob.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> I also live out in the country, and with a few exceptions, I don't have any problem with doing things just like you did. Right up till the point where you decided you needed to post it on the internet. Bad decision there..


Me too....and that is the only thing I can think of he did wrong.

manwitaplan - well said sir.

Rob the Rude - haven't read all responses but what excuse did the SO have to say about not showing up?


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

The only response we received from the SO was that the officer was patrolling the area, and was supposed to stop by, which he never did. We even told them that we had vehicle descriptions. I figure that since it had begun raining pretty good by 0330, the deputy did not want to get his new Tahoe muddy, or get out in the rain.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> I'm with manwitaplan here. Ignore the city slickers, they talk trash and ain't got a clue! I must say though, I wouldn't have posted the experience here. I've seen these liberals responses before. Carry on Rob.


Yup.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I would be worried about drive by retaliation..... That is some scary stuff...

Katy bar the doors!!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

BATWING said:


> I would be worried about drive by retaliation..... That is some scary stuff...
> 
> Katy bar the doors!!


1. Most petty criminals or mischievious kids dont want to die. They know he will shoot back so I doubt there will be any retaliation.

2. If there is, then he definitely did right that night. If they are willing to risk their lives in retaliation, then they were willing that night. They just lost their element of surprised by being surprised themselves.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Been in a similar situation and handled it in a similar way.

Good job.

TH


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I think Capt.James was the one in your driveway.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I live in the country to and a car parked in front of a house with lights off aint high school kids parking, someone is up to no good. dont stress over some of the city boys and their illogical ways of thinking.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

What caliber is your AR Rob?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I guess according to the people in this thread that if you don't agree with the OP's actions than you are a illogical thinking, liberal city slicker? Never knew that about myself.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is entertaining! The part where city folks think just because there is an open gate anyone can drive down that "precious dirt road"...if they were dumb enough to drive through the gate, park with the lights off in the middle of the night they needed to be warned. 
The part about guns being the last resort?!? Really? Yes gun ownership is a responsibility and a right but why in the hell would you want to wait for something bad to happen before you unholster your weapon? This way of thinking is why criminals keep trying their bs stealing and murdering...easy pickings when people are scared to shoot or better yet dont own s gun! Get real!



-mac-


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Your tracers ruined my sexy time with the Prom Queen!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

lol ^


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

wasn't there, so hard to say for sure. but i'd have probably hidden in a good firing position and watched them. if they attempted to get in my house, too bad for them. if they were acting like they were going to steal something, i'd have put a few rounds in the dirt. can't believe the LEO's never showed. i'd be on the phone about that.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

JFolm said:


> I guess according to the people in this thread that if you don't agree with the OP's actions than you are a illogical thinking, liberal city slicker? Never knew that about myself.


 That's right city boy, now you've got it figgered out. They won't even give you a firearm in the military unless your address has "CR" in it somewhere.

U leave the proper weapons handling and self defense teachings to us experts.  :rotfl:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Spinning said:


> So you left your gate open on your house? You ever think about closing it? That would probably be best bet if you don't want anyone coming on your precious "dirt road".


Let me ask you a series of questions...

Do you think that a crossing through a gate, over a cattleguard or over/through a fence is a public 'right' (Yes/No)

Do you think that an open gate is an invite to come unto private property??? (Yes/No)

Do you think because someone left their house door unlocked that you can also come in & look around too??? (Yes/No)

Do you think driving onto someone's "precious dirt road" at night without lights is something a rational, law-abiding person would do??? (Yes/No)

Answer 'Yes' to any of these questions, and you run a very high risk of hearing the sound of a shot (especially out in the sticks)... By then it could very well be too late to seriously evaluate *your *life and *your* thinking/decision making skills. Just say'in.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Doesn't matter if you were right or wrong, you've possibly incriminated yourself. Best to leave these sorts of things off the internet, or other traceable sources.


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

Rule #1 from the rural robber's handbook:

1. Rev your engine really really loud BEFORE you cross onto private property giving your next victim time to load the AR and put in a dip.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

txjustin said:


> Doesn't matter if you were right or wrong, you've possibly incriminated yourself. Best to leave these sorts of things off the internet, or other traceable sources.


Yes, I'm sure that's why the Sheriff has been beating down my door..... Oh wait, I called them and they never showed up! Even after I told them shots have been fired. Hmmmmmm?????? DA!!!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Rob The Rude said:


> Yes, I'm sure that's why the Sheriff has been beating down my door..... Oh wait, I called them and they never showed up! Hmmmmmm?????? DA!!!


Whatever man, you obviously have no grasp of the law. I was making a non-accusing statement, not sure why the attitude. Guess that's why your username is "Rob the Rude".


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Main Frame 8 said:


> That's right city boy, now you've got it figgered out. They won't even give you a firearm in the military unless your address has "CR" in it somewhere.
> 
> U leave the proper weapons handling and self defense teachings to us experts.  :rotfl:












So... What does it mean if I have CR on my TDL, apparantly labeled as a city boy by the 2cool "experts", and currently own a firearm or 12??

It's cut because I renewed it a week ago. . .


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I think I would have snuck out the back door with my gun an snuck up on them and found out what was going on. I would never fire a round off unless I felt I was in danger. And I would want to know were the round is going to end up. There are a lot of ways to deal with it i would never just fire a round off as my first solution. Unless i was confronted face to face with some one with a gun on my property.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

FISHROADIE said:


> I think I would have snuck out the back door with my gun an snuck up on them and found out what was going on. I would never fire a round off unless I felt I was in danger. And I would want to know were the round is going to end up. There are a lot of ways to deal with it i would never just fire a round off as my first solution. Unless i was confronted face to face with some one with a gun on my property.


According to some people here firing off rounds is standard procedure and was taught that in the military. Who knew????


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Whatever man, you obviously have no grasp of the law. I was making a non-accusing statement, not sure why the attitude. Guess that's why your username is "Rob the Rude".


Obviously I do, I had an unknown vehicle, with unknown intent on my property, with it's lights off, at 0100. I had no reasonable expectation of Police help in the next 30 mins or more. I do have a legal right to protect my property, and my family with deadly force if needed, when I feel threatened. In the middle of the night somebody parked in my driveway without lights, and with the recent violent crime spree locally, I was threatened. I chose to give the trespassers incentive to remove themselves from my property, without harming them. It worked. That's all that matters.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

My comment wasn't directed directly at you, Rob.


36 people viewing this thread. . .


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Rob The Rude said:


> They were off the road on my property.
> 
> If I had shot at somebody, they wouldn't have been able to drive away, and I was within my legal right to defend my family, in the middle of the night against an intruder. Especially since the Sheriff if obviously of no help. *If I had felt threatened*, the shot placement would have been completely different. It's real easy for all the computer commando's to say what they would or wouldn't have done, but none of you were here, and the outcome of my situation worked out just like I intended.





Rob The Rude said:


> Whatever man, you obviously have no grasp of the law. I was making a non-accusing statement, not sure why the attitude. Guess that's why your username is "Rob the Rude".
> 
> Obviously I do, I had an unknown vehicle, with unknown intent on my property, with it's lights off, at 0100. I had no reasonable expectation of Police help in the next 30 mins or more. I do have a legal right to protect my property, and my family with deadly force if needed, *when I feel threatened*. In the middle of the night somebody parked in my driveway without lights, and with the recent violent crime spree locally, I was threatened. I chose to give the trespassers incentive to remove themselves from my property, without harming them. It worked. That's all that matters.


So, were you threatened or not? I think a lawyer with any competence would destroy your story you posted here along with all your comments. Like I said, I wasn't giving my opinion on your story, I was simply saying it would be best not to post it where it can come back to haunt you. To each their own...


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Rob The Rude said:


> Yeah, It was done while being ****** about the SO never showing up. That was the real intent of the whole thing. Showing how we as individuals are solely responsible for our own protection, and when it hits the fan that is all we have to rely on...


And I will defer back to this. If I had thought it would have turned into this kind of ******* match, I wouldn't have said anything. Lesson learned!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

txjustin said:


> So, were you threatened or not? I think a lawyer with any competence would destroy your story you posted here along with all your comments. Like I said, I wasn't giving my opinion on your story, I was simply saying it would be best not to post it where it can come back to haunt you. To each their own...


And the threat was present, but the situation was mitigated before the use of deadly force was required.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Maybe the UPS guy was trying to make a delivery.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> Maybe the UPS guy was trying to make a delivery.


LMAO!!!! Thanks that is funny...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

LOL . . . :cheers:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I think I'd move if I lived in a place I didn't feel safe in just because a car drove down my street.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Bozo said:


> I think I'd move if I lived in a place I didn't feel safe in just because a car drove down my street.


Your reading comprehension is not very strong is it?????


----------



## hurricanerob (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't know why, but this story reminds me of this one. It happened back in the 90's and was major national news. I remember when this happened and it just seems crazy that it seems now that shooting first and asking questions later is now becoming the norm. One wrong turn down the OP's road and he is ready to start slinging lead even though he says himself that he did not feel threatened. I feel sorry for the high school guys looking to get laid in his area. I hope they choose their dirt road wisely when selecting a place to bang their girlfriend.

http://articles.latimes.com/1995-09-18/news/mn-47297_1_dead-end-street

Kinda sad how the line between gang member and scared property owner has become so blurred these days. It was a national horror story when this occurred. Boy how times have changed.

BTW I bet the girl scouts have learned years ago not to go to your door to try to sell cookies .


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

well if the girl scouts come in the middle of the night and pull into his drive way with no lights on then I would say I don't want them selling cookies at my house either.


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

I still think the beta c mags and the burn pit would offer the best solution. Heck you could make it a family bonding moment. SHOOT EM ALL LET GOD SORT THEM OUT!!!


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

hurricanerob said:


> I don't know why, but this story reminds me of this one. It happened back in the 90's and was major national news. I remember when this happened and it just seems crazy that it seems now that shooting first and asking questions later is now becoming the norm. One wrong turn down the OP's road and he is ready to start slinging lead even though he says himself that he did not feel threatened. I feel sorry for the high school guys looking to get laid in his area. I hope they choose their dirt road wisely when selecting a place to bang their girlfriend.
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/1995-09-18/news/mn-47297_1_dead-end-street
> 
> ...


So what your saying is...... He should of walked out there and said "hey guys, whats going on?" Do you plan to rob me tonight? Ok just checking, let me get my gun for protection.

Read the story again and again.... One lane dirt road, crime rise lately (wonder why with this awesome economy) at night car parked out in the stix with lights off. Unlike you brother I aint walking up to no car in the middle of no where to see whats going on! You keep that theory of thought up and good luck living.

Some of these post are plain ignorant. "I would move if felt threatened if someone drove down my street" or even better "a lawyer will tear your story apart, yada yada yada"

Get real, no cops showed so no story! He does not live in a planned community with 10,000 dumb arse neighbors watching out for everything going on at night! Some of you act like crime does not exist. Like you live in a bubble surrounded by security.

Every kid, man that has been around land or out in the country KNOWS that you do not go and park your dumbarse on someone's property at night late with lights off. If you think that is the right thing to do then you get what you get. And if your kid is bagging suzy rotten crotch on some dirt road out in the woods be warned.

People are sick and darn tired of the crime and the idiots that protect these criminals!


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

i understand completely with his thought process living where i do but i dont think i would have shot, then again im not sure what i would do in that situation. then again my house is about a 3/4 mile of a CR so noone should be back that far even by mistake.


----------



## hurricanerob (Sep 30, 2011)

I never said walk out there at all. Why do so many of you live in fear these days. When a car enters my driveway I don't yell for everyone to get down. I don't think, "man I better go get my rifle quick this is obviously a drive by"! Why are so many of you living in so much fear? 

I have land out in the country and I don't live in fear like so many other people for just that reason. The reality is that you have much better odds of dying from a weather related event, car accident, or having a plane crash on your head before you will be subjected to a violent crime. To live in constant fear that the boogey man is going to pull in your driveway and rape and murder you is absurd. 

I just thought it was ironic how this gentleman behaves in much the same way as a teenage gang member from any ghetto in America. See a car enter your street or driveway and immediately get a gun and start blasting. TNS if you ask me.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Rob The Rude said:


> Your reading comprehension is not very strong is it?????


I don't know, I think it's pretty good.

Let's try this and be a little more wordy.

A truck drove down the road gunning it's motor but it was moving slowly. Sort of like a drunk would do if they had veered off into a ditch, got back on the road and then decided he'd best turn around. At which time he got stucker than chuck and started making more racket. This scared you so much that you feared for your life and grabbed a gun. In the time it took you to go inside and get your gun the drunks buddy that was following him had pulled off the road and into your driveway but stopped well before your gate. Now you're buts puckered up tighter than a goats in a persimmon patch and you're shaking like a dog chittin a peach sead. So, you fire 2 shots. That causes the drunks friend to say screw you, you are on your own and they tear out and leave him stuck as you fire 4 more shots toward them.

You stop shooting. It takes the drunk 2 more hours to convince his buddy to come back and help him get out of the ditch and that you must have gone to sleep because he's still alive and you've stopped shooting. They call the sheriff and report that somebody is shooting at them. You call the sheriff and tell them your shooting at them. They find out nobody is hit and fail to come out because they don't want to deal with all the paperwork that a shooting would cause. The buddy you fired at has the sheriff on the phone as he passes you and helps his friend out. You haven't shot so they stay put eating donuts and drinking coffee. Drunks go home, you post about manning up, cops get fat and save a ton of paperwork.

How's that?:biggrin:


----------



## High Speed Low Drag (May 22, 2012)

Newbie here.

My take is that RTR did what I would have done under the same circumstance.

I live in the suburbs now but I have lived in the country before. Too all of you thinking that it was a couple young people trying out the backseat, that isn't the way it works. If you're a young country dude, then you know where to park when you're in that position. A driveway isn't the place. Rule out the hornry young people.

As for two vehicles, that's suspect right there. Two vehicles got lost, or they are together as a backups to each other?

Even though I live in the suburbs, if you pull into my driveway and kill the lights, I'm walking out the door packing. You better hope that I know your car. Otherwise, I'm coming out my house with the plan of putting you down. If you need help - leave your lights on and walk up to my house in a non threatening manner. I will help you most likely.

If a guy's burning up the tread on his tires trying to get out of a road, why doesn't he just hop out of the vehicle and explian what's going on instead of making a scene?

RTR probably thwarted a whole bunch of bad stuff from happening to his area.

Is he worried? Probably not. Is he more carefull? Probably so.

The issue is not why he did what he did. The issue is why don't more people do what he did.

If more people did what RTR did, we would have less crime.

Years ago, I knew a guy who had a sign in his front window that said to Beware of the Guard Dog.  Yep, in red and all. Guy was at work and someone decided to test the sign. Perp breaks into house and gets chewed up by a ****** off Rotty. The sign didn't lie. The perp gets arrested but still files a lawsuit against my pal for the dog chewing on his arms and legs. And he wins the lawsuit. Go figure. 

Point being that RTR is doing what we should all be doing to take back this country.

I am sick of theives, burglers, panhandlers and such.

There is no shame in working for something and protecting it. Especially when the taxes that you pay for a law enforcement can't help you out. That's a country thing though. When you live there, you know it and the law knows it too. They figure that you'll handle it as well as they would.

Again, you park in my driveway and turn the lights off, you deserve whatever I give you. RTR did nothing different.

But that's my opinion only. You may agree/disagree and that's fine. I'd be happy to have him as a neighbor.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't believe I read all that! When we built off a county road in rural east TX, we had lots of folks coming up our drive way at night (and day time too). I always felt at night it was youngun's looking for a place to park. The ones in day time were probably either curious or lost. While I have gotten up and taken a weapon to the door, I never dreamed of firing over a vehicle. My solution was to install an electric gate at the end of the driveway.

Some of you guys scare me. I've had my gps take me to someone's driveway where I had to turn around. And I admit, it was operator error. Glad some one didn't feel the need to pop one over my head!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Completely off base! I heard a truck, I opened my door and saw it driving by very slow, and stop. I turned around grabbed my weapon and went outside to see what was going on. They moved on down the road and began to turn around, at which time I notice the other vehicle parked on my property with it's lights off. This vehicle had already been sitting on my property before the truck went by. THIS IS THE PROBLEM!!!!! This is the vehicle that received the persuasion!!! My wife was on the phone seconds after, informing the SO of what was going on, and told them warning shots had been fired. 3 hours and 4 more calls and they still did not show up.

Here is a little background as to why some of us out here are on edge. Last week one of our neighbors just down the road, had a home invasion. The scum bags broke into his home, with him inside and attacked him with a knife. Just about 2 months ago a family was sleeping in their home, and some more scum bags entered the house and killed them in their sleep. There have been several other break ins and property thefts, in our area. I choose to not be a victim. If you can not understand that, good luck.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Warning shots are reckless. 

You shoot, you shoot for one reason.... not to play, convince or spook somebody.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

High Speed Low Drag said:


> Especially when the taxes that you pay for a law enforcement can't help you out. That's a country thing though. When you live there, you know it and the law knows it too. They figure that you'll handle it as well as they would.


Now you are starting to get to the meat of the problem. You country guys sit on a million dollar piece of property and pay the amount of taxes of a two bit rotten dog trot house bordering the city dump because you all claim ag exemptions. This leaves the county without money to pay for essential services. If ya'll would pay a fair share of property taxes as the rest of the city/suburban folks do, you'd have that sheriff there when you need them. However, ya'll buy a single cow or plant hay to keep from paying taxes on valuable property.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Firing off "warning shots" is worthless, and gives advantage to your adversary. Shoot only when you have a valid target, and in defense of you and yours.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bozo said:


> Now you are starting to get to the meat of the problem. You country guys sit on a million dollar piece of property and pay the amount of taxes of a two bit rotten dog trot house bordering the city dump because you all claim ag exemptions. This leaves the county without money to pay for essential services. If ya'll would pay a fair share of property taxes as the rest of the city/suburban folks do, you'd have that sheriff there when you need them. However, ya'll buy a single cow or plant hay to keep from paying taxes on valuable property.


Youre a BOZO no doubt about it. That is the biggest, most ignorant generalization i have read on here in a while. 
Ill bet if they got wind i was growing pot out here on my million dollar piece of property their asses would be here Yesterday!!!!! You are going waaay askew from the discussion. They can sit their *** on the crossover for hours at a time out on the highway in the middle of nowhere but rarely pay a visit if there is a valid problem. Gotta meet that monthly whatever they call it since they cant call it a "quota"...
Lots of theys in there isnt it?!? Cops, fuzz, 5-0, cuz, pigs, whatever you like to call them. I respect them but its hard in cases like this.

-mac-


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Bozo said:


> Now you are starting to get to the meat of the problem. You country guys sit on a million dollar piece of property and pay the amount of taxes of a two bit rotten dog trot house bordering the city dump because you all claim ag exemptions. This leaves the county without money to pay for essential services. If ya'll would pay a fair share of property taxes as the rest of the city/suburban folks do, you'd have that sheriff there when you need them. However, ya'll buy a single cow or plant hay to keep from paying taxes on valuable property.


It is always a Libtard that reads a story and changes it everyway possible to where the victim is the bad guy.

Fairshare - Why don't you get a job and pay your fair share. Dude is your real name Bill Clemens?

Utopians live in a different world.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Youre a BOZO no doubt about it. That is the biggest, most ignorant generalization i have read on here in a while.
> Ill bet if they got wind i was growing pot out here on my million dollar piece of property their asses would be here Yesterday!!!!! You are going waaay askew from the discussion. They can sit their *** on the crossover for hours at a time out on the highway in the middle of nowhere but rarely pay a visit if there is a valid problem. Gotta meet that monthly whatever they call it since they cant call it a "quota"...
> Lots of theys in there isnt it?!? Cops, fuzz, 5-0, cuz, pigs, whatever you like to call them. I respect them but its hard in cases like this.
> 
> -mac-


wow..talk about generalizing....pot, meet kettle...:spineyes:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

High Speed Low Drag said:


> Newbie here.
> 
> My take is that RTR did what I would have done under the same circumstance.
> 
> ...


Welcome to 2Cool. Looks like you don't mind jumping in feet first, you'll fit in.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Capt.James said:


> I still think the beta c mags and the burn pit would offer the best solution. Heck you could make it a family bonding moment. SHOOT EM ALL LET GOD SORT THEM OUT!!!


What is the over/under on how long Capt. James is going to be with us?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

manwitaplan said:


> It is always a Libtard that reads a story and changes it everyway possible to where the victim is the bad guy.
> 
> Fairshare - Why don't you get a job and pay your fair share. Dude is your real name Bill Clemens?
> 
> Utopians live in a different world.


Haha...I knew I'd get under the skin of the closet left wingers by suggesting that they give up their gov't teet an be treated like a normal person instead of finding a loophole in the system to get theirs. If you play it right, you can get your gubbmint cheese and peanut butter too if you fill out your tax forms like your brother in law tells you.

You all will talk like a conservative until it's time to walk like one and get off the gov't programs. Then it becomes a different story. Hey that's my teet I'm sucking on, go get your own and leave mine alone.:cheers:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Bozo said:


> Haha...I knew I'd get under the skin of the closet left wingers by suggesting that they give up their gov't teet an be treated like a normal person instead of finding a loophole in the system to get theirs. If you play it right, you can get your gubbmint cheese and peanut butter too if you fill out your tax forms like your brother in law tells you.
> 
> You all will talk like a conservative until it's time to walk like one and get off the gov't programs. Then it becomes a different story. Hey that's my teet I'm sucking on, go get your own and leave mine alone.:cheers:


Good choice in your username... its fits you perfect. :biggrin:


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I am NOT hammering the OP for his actions, but rather putting out reasonable alternatives based on HIS statements and my experiences growing up in the boonies.

I'd really like one clarification from the OP: Was the car without lights AT your gate or INSIDE your gate?

If they were AT your gate they were probably still on the road right of way. If they were INSIDE your gate you have a completely different ball game.

Hell I've pulled over into ranch gate driveways hundreds of times, and I even turn out my headlights because I might be taking a whizz...any place else and you'll be in a ditch and likely get stuck.

Would I have challenged the car? Heck yes. Would I have been similarly armed? Heck yes. Would I have put 'warning shots' over them and invited return fire into my home (OP stated he was on his front porch, wife inside and now likely in the line of fire) heck NO!!! You just don't pull a trigger unless you have a clear and present threat, and a car w/o lights at your gate doesn't cut it! The OP is ASSUMING the 2 were related, and criminals don't drive around making noise and calling attention to themselves!!!

The incident sounds reckless at best to this country boy...I know of too many people maimed or killed from reckless firearm handling.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Bozo said:


> Haha...I knew I'd get under the skin of the closet left wingers by suggesting that they give up their gov't teet an be treated like a normal person instead of finding a loophole in the system to get theirs. If you play it right, you can get your gubbmint cheese and peanut butter too if you fill out your tax forms like your brother in law tells you.
> 
> You all will talk like a conservative until it's time to walk like one and get off the gov't programs. Then it becomes a different story. Hey that's my teet I'm sucking on, go get your own and leave mine alone.:cheers:


Dude are you Bi- Polar?

BTW - I do not need any help with my tax loop holes, I only pay 2% like Apple, and have 24's on my range rover! When I pull through the line at the local handem out they bow down to me. I got some steaks on my loan star card if ya need any!

Thanks for working, I appreciate it!

---------------------------------------------------

Sorry bout the hi jack to the op. Some parasites just get under my skin.

:texasflag


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

manwitaplan said:


> Dude are you Bi- Polar?
> 
> BTW - I do not need any help with my tax loop holes, I only pay 2% like Apple, and have 24's on my range rover! When I pull through the line at the local handem out they bow down to me. I got some steaks on my loan star card if ya need any!
> 
> ...


Only on the days I forget to take my meds.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

By now you must have talked to the Sheriffs office? Response?


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

My final post in this thread, as this has gotten way beyond ridiculous. The car was right at my gate. My gate sits over 30 feet off of the road, inside my property line, so I can pull out and close my gate without being in the road. Easement debunked! The car was not turning around, as I would have seen it pull in. It was parked before the truck drove past!! With the lights off! 

The Sheriff response was, the officer drove through the area and did not find anything, so he did not stop. DUH!! If they came through the area it was over 2 1/2 hours after the first call was made, and the situation was already resolved.

This has been a very enlightening conversation. I will leave this discussion with these final words. If you are ever confronted with a similar situation, I hope you will be able to live with the decisions you make. I have no problem with what transpired, and the way in which I handled it, and all my neighbors feel the same way. I truly hope none of you have to go through something like this, and make or don't make a life changing decision for you, your family, or somebody else.


----------



## High Speed Low Drag (May 22, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Welcome to 2Cool. Looks like you don't mind jumping in feet first, you'll fit in.


Thanks shaggy.

I've been a lurker for a while but this puts me over the edge. A man has every right to protect what he has. More people should stand up and fight for what they have. If that includes self protection - so be it.

Funny thing is that I didn't mean to jump in feet first.

Mark


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Rob The Rude said:


> My final post in this thread, as this has gotten way beyond ridiculous. The car was right at my gate. My gate sits over 30 feet off of the road, inside my property line, so I can pull out and close my gate without being in the road. Easement debunked! The car was not turning around, as I would have seen it pull in. It was parked before the truck drove past!! With the lights off!
> 
> The Sheriff response was, the officer drove through the area and did not find anything, so he did not stop. DUH!! If they came through the area it was over 2 1/2 hours after the first call was made, and the situation was already resolved.
> 
> This has been a very enlightening conversation. I will leave this discussion with these final words. If you are ever confronted with a similar situation, I hope you will be able to live with the decisions you make. I have no problem with what transpired, and the way in which I handled it, and all my neighbors feel the same way. I truly hope none of you have to go through something like this, and make or don't make a life changing decision for you, your family, or somebody else.


I still don't understand the warning shots. Why not just holler at them or turn on a light?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> I still don't understand the warning shots.


I personally would not have done that... for the simple reason that you just gave away your tactical position & if that person(s) were intent on doing you harm in the the first place, you could well be dead.



justinsfa said:


> Why not just holler at them or turn on a light?


Exact same answer as above. If I decided I needed to take the shot(s) to stop a perceived threat, they would be laying in the dirt. I also would never have started a thread here on the subject.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> I still don't understand the warning shots. Why not just holler at them or turn on a light?


Apparently that isn't as macho as shooting off some rounds.

Funny how all the chl classes I took emphasize that you ONLY show your weapon and fire to stop the threat.
That means you shoot to kill and don't fire "warning shots"
I never heard an exemption because you were a "country boy"


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

What a clusterfrac.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> I personally would not have done that... for the simple reason that you just gave away your tactical position & if that person(s) were intent on doing you harm in the the first place, you could well be dead.


Do you really think the people in the car could poinpoint his location after 4 quick shots?


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey rob how long did it take to change into your ninja katana?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Capt.James said:


> Hey rob I wish I could be a real man like you....but I'm just a wannabe.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

wolffman73 said:


> Do you really think the people in the car could poinpoint his location after 4 quick shots?


Turning on a light or spotlighting them ... Yes I do, same as firing off "4 quick shots". If you think otherwise, you're pretty foolish and inexperienced. One shot & even a rookie GW can get your location down to 180 degrees, two shots & he has you down to half of that + your distance, three shots & he has you down to visual range.

If you think different, try it here at 0100 hrs, like the OP stated. Seriously, if a person took 4 shots at me, I only need one shot to neutralize a target. Training has a habit of 'kick'in in'.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Rob The Rude said:


> The only response we received from the SO was that the officer was patrolling the area, and was supposed to stop by, which he never did.


He probably didn't stop because he was afraid he might get hit by a stray bullet from some nut firing off random warning shots in the middle of the night.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> Turning on a light or spotlighting them ... Yes I do, same as firing off "4 quick shots". If you think otherwise, you're pretty foolish and inexperienced. One shot & even a rookie GW can get your location down to 180 degrees, two shots & he has you down to half of that + your distance, three shots & he has you down to visual range.
> 
> If you think different, try it here.


I just noticed "Air Force" under your name. I apologize, I didn't know who I was dealing with.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

wolffman73 said:


> Do you really think the people in the car could poinpoint his location after 4 quick shots?


You are assuming they were in the car. What if 2-3 armed guys had left the car and were closer to the house? Said shots could have potentially given away his position to people in multiple positions.

Too many what ifs, IMO.

Me, I think I sit tight, armed and ready....................if / when true threats are detected, you do what you have to do.

Having teenagers, we get the occasional friends that like to toss a few rolls of toilet paper in the trees. This happened abnormally late one night and I came out with my 9mm in hand. Luckily (in the dark) I could assess there was no real threat and didn't start blasting away (even if no intent to hit them).

My dogs don't distinguish between teens having fun and real threats. They still let me know something wasn't right.

As for this specific situation, the peeps could have been innocent and will think twice about ever pulling into someone elses drive again. They could also be some hotheads (ill intent or not) that could get liqured up one night and say..........You remember that guy that shot at us, I think it's time for payback.

Not specific to the OP but as a general statement,...........................you don't pull the trigger unless you can prove to a court that a true threat had been established. We all work too hard to get what we have in life to let a mental error cost us everything, life, family, property, et al.

Glad this one just turned out without any of the aforementioned, this time.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> I personally would not have done that... for the simple reason that you just gave away your tactical position & if that person(s) were intent on doing you harm in the the first place, you could well be dead.
> 
> Exact same answer as above. If I decided I needed to take the shot(s) to stop a perceived threat, they would be laying in the dirt. I also would never have started a thread here on the subject.


Reason I ask is that the "warning shots" were apparently to scare off these potential murderers/snipers.... A holler or a sudden light would do the exact same thing, just without the chance of a deadly consequence of a bad decision, be it "legal" or not.

"Legally", he could have shot every trick'er treater that walked up his driveway in the dark the other night...

Living in the country has absolutely nothing to do with any of this conversation. A car at the end of my driveway in the neighborhood I live in is just as suspicious... But if anyone thinks the consequence of pulling into someone's driveway should be punishable by death.... well, maybe gun ownership isn't right for that person.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> But if anyone thinks the consequence of pulling into someone's driveway should be punishable by death.... well, maybe gun ownership isn't right for that person.


What's with the Spin?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

High Speed Low Drag said:


> If a guy's burning up the tread on his tires trying to get out of a road, why doesn't he just hop out of the vehicle and explian what's going on instead of making a scene?


At which point? Before or after the 6 .223 (just a guess) traced rounds buzzed your buddies truck?? I am not going to knock on anyones door in the middle of the night and let them know that I am stuck. They can come inspect if they need to. . . . I **** sure am not going to hang around after there were (uncontained) shots fired.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wolffman73 said:


> What's with the Spin?


Where is the spin?


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> Where is the spin?


Your spin. You make statements like that to spin the argument and incite drama. No one said it was ok to use deadly force in given situation. You added that language in an effort to add more drama to the situation than exists.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wolffman73 said:


> Your spin. You make statements like that to spin the argument and incite drama. No one said it was ok to use deadly force in given situation. You added that language in an effort to add more drama to the situation than exists.


I most certainly did not.

There were people in a car at the end of the driveway. He fired a weapon at them.

Him firing a weapon at them was the direct punishment for them pulling into his driveway. Firing a weapon at someone can easily cause death.

Pretty spinless.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

justinsfa said:


> I most certainly did not.
> 
> There were people in a car at the end of the driveway. He fired a weapon at them.
> 
> ...


If you don't agree with this statement than something is wrong upstairs!


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> I most certainly did not.
> 
> There were people in a car at the end of the driveway. He fired a weapon at them.
> 
> ...


That's just more spin Justin. Now you try to make a point that he fired a weapon at them. And that firing a weapon can cause death. You start your argument with a spin and try to back up the spin with some drama filled statement.

He did not fire the weapon at them. He fired over their car.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> I most certainly did not.
> 
> There were people in a car at the end of the driveway. He fired a weapon at them.
> 
> ...


No Justin, you were adding to the story that you saw in your head, the one you PERCEIVE to be the truth.

Once again, you are telling me that you are going to go outside in the middle of nowhere and "Holler" or shine a flashlight their direction? You have lost your mind.

You also stated he shot at the idiots on his property (with the lights out I might remind you again). I think he said he shot over their vehicle.

You also added that he could of shot every trick or treater..... Really you had to add that, bring in the drama of KIDS!

I will sit here and try to decipher your next statement!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wolffman73 said:


> That's just more spin Justin. Now you try to make a point that he fired a weapon at them. And that firing a weapon can cause death. You start your argument with a spin and try to back up the spin with some drama filled statement.
> 
> He did not fire the weapon at them. He fired over their car.





manwitaplan said:


> No Justin, you were adding to the story that you saw in your head, the one you PERCEIVE to be the truth.
> 
> Once again, you are telling me that you are going to go outside in the middle of nowhere and "Holler" or shine a flashlight their direction? You have lost your mind.
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHA... so let me get this straight.... you two think that firing 6-8" over someone's head is NOT firing "at" someone?????? That makes it totally OK to fire off shots at them as long as you are aiming above their heads?????

I see what he has told. Car at end of street. Not his car and not sure why its there.... so fire at them to scare them away.

If you dont want to hit them, why even bother shooting in their general direction at all?

No problem protecting your property, but this dude, nor either of you dudes, even know if the property was in need of protection! It was a PARKED CAR. There is a car parked in front of my house RIGHT NOW as we speak, I just saw it there not 2 minutes ago... its not mine, its not my neighbors, no lights on... What say ye??? Should I go unload on it with my AR???

Kinda reminds me of this story....

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=7557222&page=1


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

Should I put in a call to Bill Clinton to help with the definition of the preposition AT? 

He was able to defend IS and what it really means.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> BWAHAHAHA... so let me get this straight.... you two think that firing 6-8" over someone's head is NOT firing at someone?????? That makes it totally OK to fire off shots at them as long as you are aiming above their heads?????
> 
> I see what he has told. Car at end of street. Not his car and not sure why its there.... so fire at them to scare them away.
> 
> ...


Goodness, you are pretty good at this. So let me ask, where did you come up with the 6" measurement? Or could it be that you want to put that on paper so people read it and take it to be true? The statement also adds more drama than is likely necessary. Then you go off and suggest that I think it is ok to shoot over people's heads. I never said that. You wanted to put that on paper also. Finally, you ice it with a drama filled, sarcastic rant about cars in front of your house, AR-15's, etc.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://penalcode.austintexascriminaldefense.com/art/spacer.gif http://penalcode.austintexascriminaldefense.com/art/spacer.gif CHAPTER 22. ASSAULTIVE OFFENSES
§ 22.05. DEADLY CONDUCT.
(a) A person commits an offense if he recklessly engages in conduct that places another in imminent danger of serious bodily injury.
(b) A person commits an offense if he knowingly discharges a firearm at or in the direction of:
(1) one or more individuals;
(2) a habitation, building, or vehicle and is reckless as to whether the habitation, building, or vehicle is occupied.
(c) Recklessness and danger are presumed if the actor knowingly pointed a firearm at or in the direction of another whether or not the actor believed the firearm to be loaded.
(d) For purposes of this section, "building," "habitation," and "vehicle" have the meanings assigned those terms by Section 30.01.
(e) An offense under Subsection (a) is a Class A misdemeanor. An offense under Subsection (b) is a felony of the third degree.


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

About this time I notice something in my driveway, right at my gate.

Key word AT. At his gate means a threat, yet firing "at'' means something innocent?

Not inside my gate, AT my gate. Hmm


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wolffman73 said:


> Goodness, you are pretty good at this. So let me ask, where did you come up with the 6" measurement? Or could it be that you want to put that on paper so people read it and take it to be true? The statement also adds more drama than is likely necessary. Then you go off and suggest that I think it is ok to shoot over people's heads. I never said that. You wanted to put that on paper also. Finally, you ice it with a drama filled, sarcastic rant about cars in front of your house, AR-15's, etc.


I guess I am not understanding where you are coming from.

Do you think it is OK to fire a weapon in the general direction of a person, whether it is 3" or 3' above their head? Yes or No.

(I came up with the 6-8" because most vehicles have about that much clearance between the drivers head and the roof of the vehicle. That measurement would put the bullet over the roof of the car).

PS... there is indeed still a car in front of my house (not kidding).... Your argument is that I am justified at firing my weapon in its general vicinity it based on you agreeing with the OP's actions as justified.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> I guess I am not understanding where you are coming from.
> 
> Do you think it is OK to fire a weapon at the general direction of a person, whether it is 3" or 3' above their head? Yes or No.
> 
> (I came up with the 6-8" because most vehicles have about that much clearance between the drivers head and the roof of the vehicle. That measurement would put the bullet over the roof of the car).


I can't have an opinion on the yes or no. I was not there. That being said, my habits tell me to take a defensive position and wait the situation out.

You weren't there either, and a lot of the stuff you type on here paints a picture that's simply not the truth.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

wolffman73 said:


> Your spin. You make statements like that to spin the argument and incite drama. No one said it was ok to use deadly force in given situation. You added that language in an effort to add more drama to the situation than exists.


I agree. It is just not Justin though. A few others have injected their 'what ifs' into this.

Personally, 'what ifs' don't matter to me, if my family's security is at stake. If I perceive a person or persons to be a threat to our well-being, I will do whatever I think is necessary to end that threat. I won't stop to consider the 'what ifs' of how a law may pertain to a given situation, only my interpretation of that situation. I would expect no less from anyone here.

The fact is nobody trespasses onto another person's property at 0100 hrs unless they want to be shot (they should be home in bed with the rest of their family).

The fact is no 'teenager' out here is up farking within another person's fence-line at 0100 hrs (open gate or not).

The fact is no 'drunk' or 'lost person' with half a functioning brain is going to enter another persons property at 0100 hrs unless they have a death-wish (open gate or not).

Those are the same acts' that a grand jury will hear, at least out hear and they are reasonable 'facts', as we who live out in the sticks well know. Some of you are deluding yourselves if you think life is any different. Just say'in.

Life is tough enough without the bullchit... don't think that your understanding of 'life' or 'justice' applies to others, especially in the rural areas that don't have LEs 2 minutes away. Don't do stupid things and give another person a reason to go off on you when theirs dogs go nuts at 0100 hrs. Just common sense... Enough said.


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, so the laws of Texas apply to country folk as well? Interesting.
§ 22.05. DEADLY CONDUCT.
(a) A person commits an offense if he recklessly engages in conduct that places another in imminent danger of serious bodily injury.
(b) A person commits an offense if he knowingly discharges a firearm at or in the direction of:
(1) one or more individuals;
(2) a habitation, building, or vehicle and is reckless as to whether the habitation, building, or vehicle is occupied.
(c) Recklessness and danger are presumed if the actor knowingly pointed a firearm at or in the direction of another whether or not the actor believed the firearm to be loaded.
(d) For purposes of this section, "building," "habitation," and "vehicle" have the meanings assigned those terms by Section 30.01.
(e) An offense under Subsection (a) is a Class A misdemeanor. An offense under Subsection (b) is a felony of the third degree.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> I agree. It is just not Justin though. A few others have injected their 'what ifs into this. 'What ifs' don't matter to me if my family's security is at stake. If I perceive a person or persons to be a threat to our well-being, I will do whatever I think is necessary to end that threat. I won't stop to consider the 'what ifs' of how a law may pertain to a given situation, only my interpretation of that situation. I would expect no less from anyone here.
> 
> The fact is nobody trespasses onto another person's property at 0100 hrs unless they want to be shot (they should be home in bed with the rest of their family).
> 
> ...


This is where you are wrong my friend... The castle doctorine allows you to use deadly force if you are in fear for your life or to protect your possessions. The OP was by no means in fear for his life nor did the folks take or attempt to take anything.

Proven not only by his own words saying there was a car parked a distance away from him... but also by him firing warning shots.

You in danger? You want to rely on the Castle Doctorine because you are truly in fear of your life? Well, then there is no need for warning shots. There is a need for center mass ones.

PS... mine had no What Ifs added. I went solely off the information provided.

Suspicious empty car at the end of his road by his gate. He fired at them. They did nothing more to threaten him other than sitting in their car at the end of his road. I didnt say "what if they were simply peeing" or "what if they were contemplating the robbery of his habitation." Nothin but the facts presented. He fired a weapon AT a vehicle whom he had no reasoning to OTHER than they looked suspicious.

Is it suspcicous??? Hell ya it is!.... BIG TIME! Was it handled properly? Now way Jose! You dont shoot at people to scare them. You shoot to kill them should you feel the need to do so.

His actions were reckless, whether in a city or country environment... and if he were to have connected with them, he would be sitting in a jail cell.


----------



## Spinning (Jul 26, 2010)

wait you mean I can't shoot at people for no reason? Oh c'mon! I want to scare the kids that TP'd my house last night. I mean they should be tucked in bed. If they aren't in bed that means I can shoot em!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I heard that the passenger was having a heart attack and the driver( a young girl, had no cell phone) needed help. 



Kidding.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Stockdale*

I am never amazed at what can incite a riot on 2Cool. This one surprised me.

The dude lists his homestead in Stockdale. Stockdale - Population 1400 - and that's in town. I promise you he didn't have any trick or treaters on Halloween. They weren't horny teenagers because you can bet teens around Stockdale don't have to look far for a place to get busy. Plus they have the good sense not to pull into the only driveway for miles around with no headlights. These banditos were up to no good.

Again, I might have hunkered down and gave it a few minutes to develop. But I sure don't fault this guy for what he did. And I'm willing to bet these idiots will find another place to do whatever they were about to do.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

The problem is that the car was not INSIDE his fence. It was parked at his gate, likely outside, in just the place anyone with a need to pee, change drivers, or whatever would pull over.

Do you ever feel the need to pull off the side of a country road?

Do you pull over into the ditch, or into some improved surface, likely an entrance to some property that you don't own?

Do you think this otherwise perfectly legal and normal move should justify gunfire to drive you off?

From the pictures posted, I find it very hard to believe anyone could judge at 1AM if the car was on the edge of the road or the edge of the fence/gate. Either way, the car was still OUTSIDE THE FENCED PROPERTY inset gate be danged! Legally the fence line is the property line to the definition of trespassing!

Exercising what-if's SHOULD be a normal part of any such encounter. You have got to evaluate and learn from stuff like this.

IMO, at the time of the shots the OP didn't know if the car was broken down, scouting a mark, starting a home invasion, or anything in between. Warning shots are no different legally from intent to kill and if the car was simply broken down they would have been fully, legally, and morally justified in returning fire.

IMO the OP needlessly escalated a situation into a deadly force encounter based on supposition and assumption. He may know they were warning shots, but have you ever been in the receiving end of gunfire? Tracers? It is really hard to tell the difference between warning shots and poorly aimed ones when you are ducking for your life! To put it another way, there are no warning shots when they are heading towards you.

This is exactly the conduct that gets people killed needlessly. The OP was alerted and could simply have taken a watchful position and waited. Any movement from that point onto his property would signify intent and then the OP would have real facts to back up his suspicions. The law is very clear on the need for REAL danger, not supposition and suspicion! Right up to the point the OP pulled the trigger he did everything right...

I'll get off my soap box now. We gun owners just don't need this kind of publicity and I get riled up...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Spinning said:


> wait you mean I can't shoot at people for no reason? Oh c'mon! I want to scare the kids that TP'd my house last night. I mean they should be tucked in bed. If they aren't in bed that means I can shoot em!


Dont fret my man!!! Apparently, it is acceptable to shoot AT them as long as you aren't TRYING to hit them...

Fire away! lolol


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> and if he were to have connected with them, he would be sitting in a jail cell.


I thought you said no "what if's" J?


----------



## Spinning (Jul 26, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> This is where you are wrong my friend... The castle doctorine allows you to use deadly force if you are in fear for your life or to protect your possessions. The OP was by no means in fear for his life nor did the folks take or attempt to take anything.
> 
> Proven not only by his own words saying there was a car parked a distance away from him... but also by him firing warning shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorrry I even added my 2 cents to this one..............I have my boarding pass for the jungle.

All Aboard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spinning (Jul 26, 2010)

wolffman73 said:


> I thought you said no "what if's" J?


when you make decisions in life you never think of the consquences of your actions? You just go with the flow huh? THe line of thinking by many in this thread is going to get all our guns taken away.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

scwine said:


> I heard that the passenger was having a heart attack and the driver( a young girl, had no cell phone) needed help.


Maybe it was an old man with Alzheimer's who was lost.

I grew up in the woods, long driveway, no gate. Had people often broke down, out of gas, lost, etc... come to the house at night. Never shot at any of them.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Spinning said:


> when you make decisions in life you never think of the consquences of your actions? You just go with the flow huh?


Blank stare. I have no idea what you are trying to say.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wolffman73 said:


> I thought you said no "what if's" J?


How about this? LEGALLY, if he DIDN'T connect, he could (and the more I think about it, might SHOULD) be sitting in a jail cell.

There, thats covers both sides of the "if:. LOL

By the way, you didnt answer yes or no to my question. Either way, you are screwed.

Yes? = then you are deranged and need to sit through a gun safety class again like a 5 year old learning with his first BB gun.

No? = then your whole argument was pointless because you agree that its not safe to shoot at people.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> I guess I am not understanding where you are coming from.
> 
> Do you think it is OK to fire a weapon in the general direction of a person, whether it is 3" or 3' above their head? Yes or No.


Yes. A few years ago we were sitting on our back porch when I saw 2 guys on horseback jump my back fence at dusk & I told my wife to get the binoculars. After I confirmed it, she looked too & all I remember her saying was "GUN". I got up, got my rifle & told her get down. By then, they were within 150 yds. of us. I put both horses down & told the riders they had 10 seconds before they joined the horses. I never saw them again.

The next day I took the saddles off & used the loader to drop the carcasses into 'the hole' I gave the saddles & one rifle away. True story. All it cost me was a days worth of work.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I spend a lot of time down south and all I know is I'm never pulling over in BFE to take a pizz ever again.....


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> How about this? LEGALLY, if he DIDN'T connect, he could (and the more I think about it, might SHOULD) be sitting in a jail cell.
> 
> There, thats covers both sides of the it. LOL
> 
> ...


Justin, you have failed to pay attention to my argument. My argument with you did not involve shooting at or over someone. I was simpling calling you out on the needless drama and spin that you tend to inject into threads. So many hypothetical situations and tons of consequences to fuel the fire. Oh, and my right shoulder patch says I can handle the steel just fine.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Yes. A few years ago we were sitting on our back porch when I saw 2 guys on horseback jump my back fence at dusk & I told my wife to get the binoculars. After I confirmed it, she looked too & all I remember her saying was "GUN". I got up, got my rifle & told her get down. By then, they were within 150 yds. of us. I put both horses down & told the riders they had 10 seconds before they joined the horses. I never saw them again.
> 
> The next day I took the saddles off & used the loader to drop the carcasses into 'the hole' I gave the saddles & one rifle away. True story. All it cost me was a days worth of work.


Although I think you have just been watching too much of the Western Channel... You could visually see they were armed and because of that, their approach can be percieved in a court of law (and court of " obvious real life") as forceful... therefore your actions justifiable. Had you shot them instead (which if you were truly IN FEAR for your life, you would have), then you would hold a great defense case.

I just dont see why people are so IN FEAR, yet they choose to fire warning shots or in your random case, shoot horses...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Maybe it was an old man with Alzheimer's who was lost.
> 
> I grew up in the woods, long driveway, no gate. Had people often broke down, out of gas, lost, etc... come to the house at night. Never shot at any of them.


Oh c'mon, all rationalization went out the window a long time ago!



wolffman73 said:


> Blank stare. I have no idea what you are trying to say.


I'll believe that.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> Although I think you have just been watching too much of the Western Channel... You could visually see they were armed and because of that, their approach can be percieved in a court of law (and court of " obvious real life") as forceful... therefore your actions justifiable. Had you shot them instead (which if you were truly IN FEAR for your life, you would have), then you would hold a great defense case.
> 
> I just dont see why people are so IN FEAR, yet they choose to fire warning shots or in your random case, shoot horses...


I'll tell you why. I live in the country. 2 years ago I got burglarized and they hit me in a bad way. Few months later, I hold 2 illegals at gunpoint in my backyard, they were running from the Highway Patrol. Few weeks later, I hold another illegal at gunpoint in my front yard who was fleeing the cops. It was a crazy few months, but has been very quiet since then (knock on wood). Don't think it can happen to you? Stick around man. I never thought stuff like that would go on out here.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wolffman73 said:


> Justin, you have failed to pay attention to my argument. My argument with you did not involve shooting at or over someone. I was simpling calling you out on the needless drama and spin that you tend to inject into threads. So many hypothetical situations and tons of consequences to fuel the fire. Oh, and my right shoulder patch says I can handle the steel just fine.


I think it has more to do with you not having much of an argument.

I didnt inject ANYTHING... He said he shot at people in a random car at the end of his road. He has no clue what they were doing. He shot over their car, which is aiming mere inches over their heads. He said that.

Where are you pulling up this "INJECTION" of drama and spin... That is EXACTLY what he said he did! Nothing added. There is nothing hypothetical about the specifics that he gave.

His words alone are just fine without having to add anything.

His actions, and anybody's that would do the same, are irresponsible, lacking good judgement, and from what I am seeing, illegal in their own right.

PS... if you are trying to lean on the part that I made the crazy assumption that shooting at someone can kill them.... well, I am just at a loss for words (somebody write this down on a calendar... lol)


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

J, have you ever gone back through a thread and actually read your posts? You are a spindoctor. It's all good though, makes for a good riot.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bozo said:


> Haha...I knew I'd get under the skin of the closet left wingers by suggesting that they give up their gov't teet an be treated like a normal person instead of finding a loophole in the system to get theirs. If you play it right, you can get your gubbmint cheese and peanut butter too if you fill out your tax forms like your brother in law tells you.
> 
> You all will talk like a conservative until it's time to walk like one and get off the gov't programs. Then it becomes a different story. Hey that's my teet I'm sucking on, go get your own and leave mine alone.:cheers:


 Have a good time finding something to eat that you can afford after that ag taxation rate goes away. It's taxed on productive value, not on what some moron in Houston thinks it's worth when comparing it to his 1/20th acre with a McMansion on it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wolffman73 said:


> I'll tell you why. I live in the country. 2 years ago I got burglarized and they hit me in a bad way. Few months later, I hold 2 illegals at gunpoint in my backyard, they were running from the Highway Patrol. Few weeks later, I hold another illegal at gunpoint in my front yard who was fleeing the cops. It was a crazy few months, but has been very quiet since then (knock on wood). Don't think it can happen to you? Stick around man. I never thought stuff like that would go on out here.


Dude... I am from North Shore. Call me when you make a visit and try to convince me that I haven't been around that mess.

My early childhood memories are nothing BUT being burglarized, having my piggy bank stolen 3 times, dog killed in the backyard by robbers, Dad's harley stolen out of the garage in broad daylight, guy shot 44 times behind our fence.

That was by age 6... lol

I am not preaching against using guns... just use them WISELY and JUSTLY. Folks can't go around shooting up the town because they see something suspicious! I am the most paranoid person on the planet (my GF is convinced I am a total lunatic). I never walk in a convenience store/bank/etc without checking it out from the parking lot. I never go out in my driveway without my dog, gun or both.... the list goes on and on.'

Dont draw or fire out of panic or suspicion. I would hate to see any of yall behind bars because a move was made out of haste and assumption rather than rationale.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wolffman73 said:


> J, have you ever gone back through a thread and actually read your posts? You are a spindoctor. It's all good though, makes for a good riot.


Please go back through my posts and copy and paste a spin.

PS... the part about kids trick or treating is not a "spin." Thats an example of how silly the notion is of firing blindly on an assailant solely because someone is on your property and it is dark and you don't know what is going on. It would be better to have used "random person in a broke down car approaching for assistance" since you would expect trick or treaters on Halloween night.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Have a good time finding something to eat that you can afford after that ag taxation rate goes away. It's taxed on productive value, not on what some moron in Houston thinks it's worth when comparing it to his 1/20th acre with a McMansion on it.


Probably not much more if any that I would save by my taxes going down with the sudden increase in revenue from fair taxation of all property.

If you're really a supplier of beef to the open market that produces enough to make a living verifiable living from instead of a weekend hobby rancher that sales a few steers here and there with another "real" job to actually pay the bills, I'd presume the elimination of the ag exemption on property taxes would raise the retail price of beef more than 10 cents a pound at most. Now if you mean the people that are using it as a loophole and only supply enough ag product to keep the exemption, it would suddenly make it not so profitable to even mess with it and they'd be out of business.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think the tension was pretty thick that night with all that had gone down around him. Then he made the decision to use suppressive fire to widen the contact margin. I believe he made very calculated shots over the vehicle. I don't think you can call the appropriate response to this situation from where you are standing.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

It's an open forum. You are going to get opinions. I hope the OP saw what he was starting before he clicked submit...


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Yes. A few years ago we were sitting on our back porch when I saw 2 guys on horseback jump my back fence at dusk & I told my wife to get the binoculars. After I confirmed it, she looked too & all I remember her saying was "GUN". I got up, got my rifle & told her get down. By then, they were within 150 yds. of us. I put both horses down & told the riders they had 10 seconds before they joined the horses. I never saw them again.
> 
> The next day I took the saddles off & used the loader to drop the carcasses into 'the hole' I gave the saddles & one rifle away. True story. All it cost me was a days worth of work.


Did you ever find out who they were? 
There horses had no ID "stamps"?
You did not report the incident to the lawmen? 
I don't go out into the country often but the few times I did I found country folks to be very nice, friendly and helpful. This thread is quite a surprise.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wolffman73 said:


> I think the tension was pretty thick that night with all that had gone down around him. Then he made the decision to use suppressive fire to widen the contact margin. I believe he made very calculated shots over the vehicle. I don't think you can call the appropriate response to this situation from where you are standing.


Fair enough. Although still not justified for firing, whether it be to suppress or kill.

I do not believe he at all made calculated shots. He fired in the dark at a target (moving at times) that was unknown other than the fact it was a vehicle. Thats not very calculated.

You cannot claim his shots as calculated no more than you can say I call his response inappropriate.

Sorry about your tribulations down south. Hate to hear it being that bad.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> I just dont see why people are so IN FEAR, yet they choose to fire warning shots or in your random case, shoot horses...


 It's quite simply not being able to afford the luxury of going up to somebody and asking their intentions.. As I've said before here, I really wouldn't be launching rounds over their head. I HAVE, however, dumped a few rounds into the ground at my feet: that was just as much of a "warning shot": the people in question, who I agree were up to no good, now know I'm not going to be an easy target; it quite simply changes their whole attitude. I guess you could call it "fear" if you want to spin it that hard, it's more just somewhat of a bunker mentality after you've been through this thing quite a few times, know you're probably outnumbered, well out of the protective umbrella of the authorities, and basically have to be on the proactive side if you're going to make it through this unscathed. And yes, it happens more than you would think. In the past four years or so, within a mile of my house, we've had one aggravated kidnapping and have been ground zero on a interstate manhunt of an armed fugitive. Add to that assorted burglary attempts, cattle theft, a huge amount of just basic criminal activity running the roads, and a not-insignificant amount of other criminal activity from poaching to theft to drug deals. Those in the city may say "dang, that's a mile away".... That's within my four closest neighbors, none of which were the perpetrators or in any way a party to the crime beyond just being the victim of crime which was 'out in the boondocks" where people think they can get away with it.. We have NO appreciable law enforcement protection; we are it. You learn how to not be a victim: that's it.

We basically live where we have to exercise our personal responsibility to protect ourselves rather than simply relegating that responsibility to the government..


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

It's unfortunate all these people who were not there to experience what he did, are such experts on how it should have been handled. And the assumptions and conclusions being drawn up..."6 to 8 inches over their heads", "firing warning shots into the vehicle"?? Gimme a break, you just made that up.

Rob the dude, don't sweat this thread. Nothing will come of it except a few people getting their panties in a wad over some situation that had nothing to do with them, that was experienced by nobody they know.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Next time post this in the fishing reports section so no one can reply. Lol


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Next time post this in the fishing reports section so no one can reply. Lol


They would start new posts just to reply to it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> It's quite simply not being able to afford the luxury of going up to somebody and asking their intentions.. As I've said before here, I really wouldn't be launching rounds over their head. I HAVE, however, dumped a few rounds into the ground at my feet: that was just as much of a "warning shot": the people in question, who I agree were up to no good, now know I'm not going to be an easy target; it quite simply changes their whole attitude. I guess you could call it "fear" if you want to spin it that hard, it's more just somewhat of a bunker mentality after you've been through this thing quite a few times, know you're probably outnumbered, well out of the protective umbrella of the authorities, and basically have to be on the proactive side if you're going to make it through this unscathed. And yes, it happens more than you would think. In the past four years or so, within a mile of my house, we've had one aggravated kidnapping and have been ground zero on a interstate manhunt of an armed fugitive. Add to that assorted burglary attempts, cattle theft, a huge amount of just basic criminal activity running the roads, and a not-insignificant amount of other criminal activity from poaching to theft to drug deals. Those in the city may say "dang, that's a mile away".... That's within my four closest neighbors, none of which were the perpetrators or in any way a party to the crime beyond just being the victim of crime which was 'out in the boondocks" where people think they can get away with it.. We have NO appreciable law enforcement protection; we are it. You learn how to not be a victim: that's it.
> 
> We basically live where we have to exercise our personal responsibility to protect ourselves rather than simply relegating that responsibility to the government..


Understood... and I repeat, I am not against protecting your life, family or property.

I moreso see a problem in firing at an unknown target claiming that the shots were to scare them and nothing more.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> I moreso see a problem in firing at an unknown target claiming that the shots were to scare them and nothing more.


War is hell.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wolffman73 said:


> War is hell.


Whoa! So now the end of this guys driveway in Stockman, TX is a warzone because a car was parked at the end of it?

Talk about a spin! haha


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> Whoa! So now the end of this guys driveway in Stockman, TX is a warzone because a car was parked at the end of it?
> 
> Talk about a spin! haha


I was counting on you to pick up on the sarcasm. Come on J.


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

Rob, I am so sad you stopped implicating yourself in this incident. It's only a felony, please keep talking.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Dude... I am from *North Shore. * Call me when you make a visit and try to convince me that I haven't been around that mess.
> 
> My early childhood memories are nothing BUT being burglarized, having my piggy bank stolen 3 times, dog killed in the backyard by robbers, Dad's harley stolen out of the garage in broad daylight, guy shot 44 times behind our fence.
> 
> ...


There aint no way your from the "SHORE". I am too and a lot of guys on this forum and your arguments do not represent where your from. I get your point and agree with your position somewhat. You read this old boys story and just started going off.

It was his version, his story, his idea, his mindset and if I am not mistaking I do not believe he asked for any of our opinions. BTW i do not believe to many folks on this board are "Scared" or "live in fear" I feel they are F'N tired of being a VICTIM!

Go Big Red!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Capt.James said:


> Rob, I am so sad you stopped implicating yourself in this incident. It's only a felony, please keep talking.


Stf* clown......you have already proven yourself to be a douchebag city boy


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

*Forrest Gump*: That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

This thread is ridiculous now


-mac-


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

manwitaplan said:


> There aint no way your from the "SHORE". I am too and a lot of guys on this forum and your arguments do not represent where your from. I get your point and agree with your position somewhat. You read this old boys story and just started going off.
> 
> It was his version, his story, his idea, his mindset and if I am not mistaking I do not believe he asked for any of our opinions. BTW i do not believe to many folks on this board are "Scared" or "live in fear" I feel they are F'N tired of being a VICTIM!
> 
> Go Big Red!


OK... you are right. There aint no way I am from there... haha. I just pulled out a map and blindly put my finger down on it and chose that to be the place I talked about in this thread. Dartwood man, a stones throw from Uvalde and Wallisville!!! And in the 80s, that is EXACTLY how it was. Many folks moved from there about that time. Sad, because my parents house was not even 10 years old yet, and the neighborhood had already gone downhill. When the guy got shot in our alley (and yes, it was 44 times), it was the last straw and the parentals moved us out of there.

PS.... I didnt say folks were scared or in fear literally... they are using those terms to defend their actions.... when in reality, if they were truly fearful or scared, they would not be aiming above the "perps," they would be aiming at these folks chests.

Go Big Tiger Elementary! haha


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sounds like ome of you guys don't need to own guns and the rest need to take a chill pill. sounds like the OP jumped the gun so to speak,lmfao, about the whole deal from the start.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This thread is ridiculous now
> 
> -mac-


Agreed!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Yes. A few years ago we were sitting on our back porch when I saw 2 guys on horseback jump my back fence at dusk & I told my wife to get the binoculars. After I confirmed it, she looked too & all I remember her saying was "GUN". I got up, got my rifle & told her get down. By then, they were within 150 yds. of us. I put both horses down & told the riders they had 10 seconds before they joined the horses. I never saw them again.
> 
> The next day I took the saddles off & used the loader to drop the carcasses into 'the hole' I gave the saddles & one rifle away. True story. All it cost me was a days worth of work.


im calling BS on that WRangelsmangelsm


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> sounds like ome of you guys don't need to own guns and the rest need to take a chill pill. sounds like the OP jumped the gun so to speak,lmfao, about the whole deal from the start.


That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

mas360 said:


> Did you ever find out who they were?
> There horses had no ID "stamps"?
> You did not report the incident to the lawmen?
> *I don't go out into the country often but the few times I did I found country folks to be very nice, friendly and helpful. This thread is quite a surprise*.


Some folks necks are just more red than others...


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Don't think I would have fired the warning shots, but I would bet that its situations like this,

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8075191

that have people spooked. The man was coming home from a quick trip to redbox, he didn't have time to properly assess the situation, and he was shot down in his own driveway, my guess is that if he had it to do over again, he would do things differently. 
None of us know what the folks in that car were doing or planned to do, whatever it was, they won't be doing it in his driveway again. 
If you or one of your family were fired upon for no reason, wouldn't you have the police involved by now? Why hasn't the SO stopped by to check into it? That leads me to believe they were up to no good and didn't report it, maybe I am wrong about that, but either way, now they KNOW whats waiting up in that house.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

yep said:


> Don't think I would have fired the warning shots, but I would bet that its situations like this,
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8075191
> 
> ...


This story was on "The First 48" the other day. Very sad deal.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope I never get lost out in the country in y'all's neighborhoods. I can't speak for the intentions of the people in the original post, but it wouldn't be the first time I've seen a city slicker pull into a driveway, turn the lights off, and fiddle with a map or GPS. They generally think they're being polite by not shining headlights into a house at night. Usually a porch light flipped on will solve the problem. 

I'm more of a "whites of their eyes" kind of self-defense person. If you're having issues with people driving down your private road, you might want to put up a gate at the entrance and solve the problem without involving legal fees.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> If you're having issues with people driving down your private road, you might want to put up a gate at the entrance and solve the problem without involving legal fees.


It's not a private road. There was a gate and they were on the outside of it.

* all info taken from inside this thread *


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Rob The Rude said:


> They were off the road on my property.
> 
> If I had shot at somebody, they wouldn't have been able to drive away, and I was within my legal right to defend my family, in the middle of the night against an intruder. Especially since the Sheriff if obviously of no help. If I had felt threatened, the shot placement would have been completely different. It's real easy for all the computer commando's to say what they would or wouldn't have done, but none of you were here, and the outcome of my situation worked out just like I intended.





Rob The Rude said:


> The vehicle sitting at my gate was parked there before the truck passed! It was there with all it's lights off! The truck got stuck trying to turn around to come back!
> 
> I knew what was going on, somebody was on my property in the middle of the night, that had no business being there. How much more information do you need?
> If they were kids, and they got themselves shot for trespassing on my property in the middle of the night, OH WELL!!!! I bet they won't do it again!!


Sorry. I was going by these two statements. If they were outside of the gate to the entrance to his property, there's no call to shoot at them. If his gate is inside his property, then he might consider moving it to the property line and fencing in his property to avoid this issue. He shouldn't HAVE to, but if it keeps him from having to defend himself in court, it's well worth it.


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

> Yes. A few years ago we were sitting on our back porch when I saw 2 guys on horseback jump my back fence at dusk & I told my wife to get the binoculars. After I confirmed it, she looked too & all I remember her saying was "GUN". I got up, got my rifle & told her get down. By then, they were within 150 yds. of us. I put both horses down & told the riders they had 10 seconds before they joined the horses. I never saw them again.The next day I took the saddles off & used the loader to drop the carcasses into 'the hole' I gave the saddles & one rifle away. True story. All it cost me was a days worth of work. Originally Posted by w_r_ranch


Probly ******. Lucky they didn't get your squah.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Holmes said:


> Probly ******. Lucky they didn't get your squah.


LOL.....


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

justin and wolffman, you guys are scary...seriously.


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

> Yes. A few years ago we were sitting on our back porch when I saw 2 guys on horseback jump my back fence at dusk & I told my wife to get the binoculars. After I confirmed it, she looked too & all I remember her saying was "GUN". I got up, got my rifle & told her get down. By then, they were within 150 yds. of us. I put both horses down & told the riders they had 10 seconds before they joined the horses. I never saw them again.The next day I took the saddles off & used the loader to drop the carcasses into 'the hole' I gave the saddles & one rifle away. True story. All it cost me was a days worth of work. Originally Posted by w_r_ranch





> Probly ******. Lucky they didn't get your squah.


I mean, then you'd have a bunch of half breeds running around. A few years down the line you'd probably find yourself in an ambush and after killing off a good 8 or 10 warriors inevitably you'd be captured by the last few. 
But, instead of killing you they'd probably take you off to their teepees.

That night you'd hear the tom tom tom of the drum and you'd know that you were going to be sacrificed to who knows what god those heathens worship. 
They'd drag you out of the teepee and tie you to a post. Just as you knew you would be sacrificed, the chief would come out with his full head dress. He would look at you and you would look at him. This wasn't a normal chief. This chief kind of looked like a pale face. Wait, he kind of looks like your wife. He's your half breed wife's son! (because they always end up being the chiefs) 
He recognizes you from your wife's photos and you'd all laugh and have a good time sharing maize and fish caught from the river. 
true story.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Holmes said:


> I mean, then you'd have a bunch of half breeds running around. A few years down the line you'd probably find yourself in an ambush and after killing off a good 8 or 10 warriors inevitably you'd be captured by the last few.
> But, instead of killing you they'd probably take you off to their teepees.
> 
> That night you'd hear the tom tom tom of the drum and you'd know that you were going to be sacrificed to who knows what god those heathens worship.
> ...


What, no peace pipe?


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ledslacks said:


> justin and wolffman, you guys are scary...seriously.


How's that?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> No Justin, you were adding to the story that you saw in your head, the one you PERCEIVE to be the truth.


He does that a lot lmao.

TH


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Holmes, you're a real comedian... LOL!!!

How about coming down to my 'office' in the jungle & we'll see if you can last another 147 posts, ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

Do I just hop the fence and come on in?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I prefer you just surprise me.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> He does that a lot lmao.
> 
> TH


Since you are in a 2Cent giving mood (shocker), might you respond then... what is it exactly that I added?

Inquiring minds must know.


----------

